# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Θέλω να πεθάνω

## Mystic

Θα ήθελα σήμερα να είναι η τελευταία μου νύχτα. Δεν θα τα καταφέρω πάλι όμως. Το ξέρω.
Δεν θέλω πια να βλέπουν οι άλλοι τον πόνο μου. Είμαι όμως διάφανη, ξέρουν όλοι και αυτό είναι το χειρότερο. Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτόν τον κόσμο.

----------


## dora-agxos

εισαι τοσο δειλη δηλαδη?δεν μπορεις να αντιμετωπισεις την ζωη?

ειναι γλυκια κ ομορφη κ με πολυ πονο επισης..αλλα παραμενει ομορφη!

θες να μας πεις τι σου συμβαινει?να κανουμε μια κουβεντουλα?χωρις τετοιες σκεψεις ομως!

τι λες?

----------


## streidi

Είναι μια όμορφη νύχτα, θα ήθελα πολύ να είναι όλα όμορφα για σένα... Μην τα παρατάς και μην απελπίζεσαι βρε ψυχούλα: λες πως είσαι διάφανη κι όμως κανείς, ίσως ούτε και συ, δε βλέπει την ομορφιά που κρύβεις μέσα σου...

----------


## auroula

Mystic κανε υππομονη μεχρι αυριο θα εισαι καλυτερα.Μην τα παρατας ,η ζωη ειναι ομορφη και με τα κακα και με τα στραβα της καρδουλα μου...

----------


## Arsi

Mystic το ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρεις(ευτυχώς!)δεν είναι θέμα αδυναμίας αλλά επιθυμίας για ζωή.Ένα κομμάτι σου θέλει να ζήσει,αυτό είναι που δεν αφήνει ένα απλό αλλά δυνατό συναίσθημα να σε οδηγήσει σε μια πράξη.Σκέψου πως είναι απλά ένα συναίσθημα,δεν είναι πραγματική σταθερή σου επιθυμία.
Ένα συναίσθημα που εκφράζει πολύ πόνο.Και έχεις επιλογές γι\'αυτό.
Μειώνοντας τον πόνο με ότι γνωρίζεις ως τώρα αλλά δοκιμάζοντας και νέες ενναλακτικές.Δεν είναι θέμα ζωής ή μη ζωής αλλά αντιμετώπισης αυτού του συναισθήματος.
Έχω κάνει απόπειρα στα 15 και όταν ένιωσα πως όντως η ζωή τελείωνε τότε το συναίσθημα της αυτοκτονίας μεταβλήθηκε σε συναίσθημα αγωνίας και πόθου για ζωή.Αλλά ήταν αργά να πάρω την πράξη πίσω.Τελικά στάθηκα τυχερή.

Πέρνα όσο πιο ανώδυνα μπορείς αυτή τη νύχτα και για να διαπιστώσεις την αστάθεια του συναισθήματος δες πχ αύριο βράδυ πόσο διαφορετικά μπορεί να νιώθεις..
Δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή το αισθάνεσαι θες και να το πράξεις,απλά πονάς.

Αν έχεις κάποιον που εμπιστεύεσαι πραγματικά μπορείς να του μιλήσεις για το πως νιώθεις.
Θα σου πρότεινα απόψε κιόλας να κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνο στο 1018, 24ωρο τηλ.βοήθειας της κλίμακας για ανθρώπους που σκέφτονται ή και σκεφτόταν να δώσουν τέλος στη ζωή τους.Πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει(είναι ανώνυμο να ξέρεις).Μην αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου να νιώθει έτσι...απάλυνε τον πόνο σου και άμβλυνε τις δυνατότητες να περάσουν όσο πιο σύντομα αυτά τα δυσάρεστα συναισθήματα.
Καλό σου βράδυ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μystic,έγραψα κι έσβησα πολλές φορές αρκετές ανοησίες απ\'όσες ήθελα αρχικά να σου γράψω.Η ουσία είναι πως η δική μου εμπειρία σε αυτό το κομμάτι δεν είναι και μικρή.Ήταν αρκετές οι φορές που ήθελα να πεθάνω και που το προσπάθησα και που ήμουν τυχερή.Όμως τότε ούτε αυτό το ένιωθα σαν τύχη.Πάλι σαν δική μου αποτυχία το ένιωθα.Είχα απαίσια παιδικά και εφηβικά χρόνια.Δεν είχα ανθρώπους να με καταλάβουν,ούτε καν να ενδιαφέρονται να αναρωτηθούν γιατί ήμουν τόσο λυπημένη.Ήταν βυθισμένοι στα δικά τους κενά που προσπαθούσαν να γεμίσουν με τόσο απεγνωσμένους ρυθμούς με υποκατάστατα,που δεν υπήρχε χώρος για εξομολογήσεις,ούτε καν για να πω σε κάποιον πως θέλω να πεθάνω.

Από αυτή την άποψη,μόνο αγγίζοντας το δικό μου πόνο μπορώ να αγγίξω το δικό σου,μόνο μέσα από τη μνήμη των δικών μου σκοταδιών μπορώ να σου μεταδώσω λίγο φως.

Κοριτσάκι μου...Όταν ο πόνος μας ξεπερνάει τις αντοχές μας,είναι δύσκολο να ανακαλύπτουμε καθημερινά τον τροχό,τον τρόπο να επιβιώσουμε άλλη μια μέρα,άλλη μια νύχτα,να σπρώξουμε λίγο τις ώρες να πάνε παρακάτω.Όμως όταν τον μοιραζόμαστε σα να ξαλαφρώνουμε λιγάκι,ναι;Θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να μη διστάζεις να βγάζεις όσα σε βασανίζουν στην καθημερινότητά σου όταν σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να το κάνεις.

Πολλές φορές ο ίδιος ο πόνος μας κάνει να βυθιζόμαστε όλο και περισσότερο προς τα μέσα,να συρρικνώνουμε την ύπαρξή μας ολοένα και περισσότερο,να διστάζουμε να ανοιχτούμε ακόμη και όταν οι ευκαιρίες υπάρχουν(τι μου φταίνε οι άλλοι,έχουν τις δικές τους ζωές,τι μπορούν να μου προσφέρουν,σε τι τους αφορά,ντρέπομαι να τους ανοίξω τα εσώψυχά μου,τι γνώμη θα έχουν μετά για μένα,έχεις κάνει κι εσύ φαντάζομαι κάποιους από αυτούς τους συλλογισμούς).

Ο πόνος είναι αυτός που είναι,γιατί κάτι ακόμη λείπει.Τι σου λείπει,τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις σήμερα για να ανακουφιστείς,πού θα μπορούσες να στραφείς για να μάθεις πώς να τον αντιμετωπίζεις και πώς θα γίνει όλο και λιγότερος,με ποιους τρόπους μπορεί το δικό σου το σκεπτικό πάνω σε ό,τι αντιμετωπίζεις να βοηθά στην παραμονή των επιπέδων του πόνου ψηλά.

Κι έπειτα,θυμάμαι αυτούς τους στίχους του Καρυωτάκη\"πως θ\'αναβάλλουν βέβαιοι κατά βάθος\"και χαίρομαι που ενώ αυτός δεν το ανέβαλλε κάποια φορά,ένα σωρό άνθρωποι το αναβάλλουν,μέχρι να βρουν τους τρόπους να μην χρειάζεται καν να μπαίνουν σε τέτοιες διαδρομές,να μη χρειάζεται να σκέφτονται \"θέλω να πεθάνω\".

Να ζήσεις καλό μου.Θα δεις,πως όταν αυτό περάσει,όλα θα σου φαίνονται σαν ένας μακρινός εφιάλτης,που πια δε θα σε τρομάζει.Αλλά τώρα πρέπει κάτι να φτιάξουμε,ναι;Πρέπει να κινητοποιηθούμε.Σιγά μην αφήσουμε να μας γλιστράει η ζωή από τα χέρια δίχως να τη χαιρόμαστε.Ε,γαμώτο!Σιγά μη δε βρεθούν οι τρόποι.

Για λέγε τώρα,έγινε κάτι που έφερε τις σκέψεις αυτές;Πόσο καιρό τις κάνεις;Μήπως υπάρχει κατάθλιψη;Επικοινώνησες με το γιατρό σου;

Μην παραιτείσαι από το δικαίωμά σου στην ευτυχία.Κυνήγα την με πάθος.Και να μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ,κοίτα να μην απομακρυνθείς,θα σου θυμώσω.Αύριο θέλω να είσαι εδώ για να συζητήσουμε.Άμα δεν είσαι δεν έχει γλυκό(όοοχι,κάνω και δίαιτα,τι το ήθελα και το ανέφερα,λολ):P :Big Grin: 

Έλα,καλό ξημέρωμα,τα λέμε αύριο.Φιλιά. :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Εχει ανατροπες η ζωη μονο αυτο να σκεφτεσαι τιποτα αλλο, την μια στα παιρνει ολα αλλα την αλλη στα δινει ολα :Smile: 


Μη σταματας , συνεχισε ,απλως συνεχισε και θα βρεθεις εκει που θες.

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> εισαι τοσο δειλη δηλαδη?δεν μπορεις να αντιμετωπισεις την ζωη?
> 
> ειναι γλυκια κ ομορφη κ με πολυ πονο επισης..αλλα παραμενει ομορφη!
> 
> θες να μας πεις τι σου συμβαινει?να κανουμε μια κουβεντουλα?χωρις τετοιες σκεψεις ομως!
> 
> τι λες?


δεν εινια δειλια..ισα ισα..ειναι πονοσ... οποιοσ εχει περασει καταθλιψη καταλαβαινει την τερααστια διαφωρα...

καλη μου..εχεισ παει σε ψυχιατρο??βα σε βοηθησει..ολα ειναι αναστρεψημα απλωσ θελει χρονο...

----------


## Adzik

Mystic..σε περιμενυμε να μασ πεισ πωσ ξυπνησεσ..και εισαι καλα.. δεν σε νικησε .... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

soy stelnv u2u...

----------


## auroula

Ευχομαστε να εισαι καλα σημερα ..... :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

εγω θελω να ζησω βρε μιστικ.....
μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου μεταδωσω λιγη απο αυτη την αισθηση...

----------


## Mystic

Είμαι εδώ... Πέρασε το βράδυ, όπως τόσα άλλα. Και είδα τώρα τόσες απαντήσεις, τόσα λόγια από την καρδιά σας και επιτέλους τόσους ανθρώπους να καταλαβαίνουν αυτόν τον πόνο. Κι αυτό είναι τεράστια ανακούφιση. Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους.

Μίλησα με τη γιατρό μου, με βοήθησε...Είχα κάνει βήματα προς τα μπροστά τουσ τελευταίους 2 μήνες. Γύρισα την πλάτη μου στο ψυχιατρείο, έσφιξα τα δόντια, πήρα την αγωγή μου και αφοσιώθηκα με όλη μου τη ψυχή στο στόχο μου. Έκανα προετοιμασία σκληρή και κατάφερα να περάσω σε δραματική σχολή...

Κι ήρθε ένας άνθρωπος (που αν δεν ήταν αυτός μπορεί να ήταν κάτι άλλο) και σε μία νύχτα με γύρισε στο σημείο μηδέν. Και προχτές κατάπια 10 χάπια για να μη νιώθω...Και χτες ήθελα να έρθει το τέλος..αλλά σήμερα σηκώθηκα πάλι.

Και ναι Rain έχεις τόσο δίκιο, ξέρω τι μπορεί να μειώσει τα επίπεδα του πόνου, το ανακάλυψα μέσα από δύσκολες διαδρομές, όταν η ψυχή μου περιπλανιόταν στο σκοτάδι και πριν από 2 χρόνια ακούμπησε στο θέατρο. Και εκεί βρήκε το φως. Και μου το χρωστάω να συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ. Ο πόνος θα είναι εδώ, το ξέρω, θα έρχεται πιο δυνατός κάποιες φορές, αλλά ο δρόμος του Καρυωτάκη, που τους έβλεπε να έρχονται όλο και περισσότεροι με τα χρόνια, δεν θέλω να είναι ο δικός μου. 

Όχι, γιατι είναι δειλία. Δεν συμφωνώ...Όταν πονάς δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για δειλία. Τη δειλία την βλέπω γύρω μου κάθε μέρα καμουφλαρισμένη...αλλά επειδή δεν είναι ακόμα επιλογή μου. Επειδή φοβάμαι το άγνωστο και επειδή μια μικρή φλόγα ελπίδας σιγοκαίει ακόμα μέσα μου. Και εσεις τη δυναμώσατε. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Mystic_
> Μίλησα με τη γιατρό μου, με βοήθησε...Είχα κάνει βήματα προς τα μπροστά τουσ τελευταίους 2 μήνες. Γύρισα την πλάτη μου στο ψυχιατρείο, έσφιξα τα δόντια, πήρα την αγωγή μου και αφοσιώθηκα με όλη μου τη ψυχή στο στόχο μου. Έκανα προετοιμασία σκληρή και κατάφερα να περάσω σε δραματική σχολή...
> 
> Κι ήρθε ένας άνθρωπος (που αν δεν ήταν αυτός μπορεί να ήταν κάτι άλλο) και σε μία νύχτα με γύρισε στο σημείο μηδέν. Και προχτές κατάπια 10 χάπια για να μη νιώθω...Και χτες ήθελα να έρθει το τέλος..αλλά σήμερα σηκώθηκα πάλι.


Mystic χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ!!!!!!!!!καλημέρα λοιπόν :Smile: 
σου εύχομαι πραγματικά μια πιο όμορφη και ελαφριά μέρα...

Μπράβο σου και για την επίτευξη του στόχου σου,ειδικά που εξυπηρετεί ένα φως της ψυχής σου(ξέρεις είναι και δικό μου όνειρο...και το νιώθω διπλά)

Πριν κάποιους μήνες-νομίζω Φεβρουάριο πέρασα παρόμοια φάση.Βρισκόμουν στην καλύτερή μου κατάσταση ψυχολογικά από ποτέ.Είχα να σκεφτώ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ να αυτοκτονήσω απ\'την εφηβεία.
Ώσπου...σε αυτό το απώγειο...ένα βράδυ ξαφνικά(με μια αφορμή που άλλη φορά θα τη χειριζόμουνα)ήρθε αυτή η επώδυνη κατάσταση.Ένα κομμάτι πολύ μικρό εκείνη τη στιγμή με προστάτεψε ευτυχώς.Έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα να βρω λύσεις αλλά δεν ήθελα να το πω και κάπου γιατί ένα άλλο κομμάτι δεν ήθελε να αποτραπεί η πράξη.Σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω θέμα εδώ,σκέφτηκα διάφορα...τελικά βρήκα ένα κείμενο της κλίμακας που με βοήθησε να ηρεμήσω(ή μάλλον να αναβάλλω την απόφαση).Την άλλη μέρα τους πήρα τηλέφωνο-όχι την ίδια γιατί φοβήθηκα να μην καλέσουν καμιά αστυνομία(κάτι που δεν ισχύει).Με βοήθησαν.
Η ψυχολόγος μου ήταν κατηγορηματική \'\'πριν την αυγή είναι το πιο βαθύ σκοτάδι\'\'(το είχα και υπογραφή ένα διάστημα)
Τη μια μέρα άνοιξαν ως και οι αισθήσεις μου...έβλεπα πολύ ζωντανά χρώματα,μύριζα έντονα όμορφες μυρωδιές,άκουγα έντονα...και το ίδιο βράδυ αργά ήρθε η αντιστάθμιση...

Αυτό μου είπε.Σ\'αυτό ακριβώς αναφέρεται η διατριβή της.
Τη στιγμή που αρχίζεις πλέον να θεραπεύεσαι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ρθει η αντίδραση του εαυτού επιμένοντας να γυρίσει στην αρρωστημένη ισορροπία.

Φυσικά και καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου αλλά σκέψου πως αυτές οι σκέψεις είναι ο σαμποτέρ του ίδιου σου του εαυτού.
Αυτό να θυμάσαι.
Προχωράς όσο ποτέ(άλλωστε μόνη σου το παραδέχτηκες),συνέχισε λοιπόν να προχωράς και καποια στιγμή όλα αυτά θα είναι παρελθόν.

Μπράβο σου για όσα κατάφερες!!!!!!και χαίρομαι που μας μιλάς τόσο όμορφα σήμερα και ακούω πως όντος είσαι σε φάση ουσιαστικής προόδου.
Λυπάμαι και για την άλλη πλευρά γιατί γνωρίζω τον πόνο της αλλά να θυμάσαι πως είναι στη διαδικασία της μάχης.

Προχώρα.

Είμαστε κοντά σου  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Ετσι μπαβο Mystic.... :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Έτσι μπράβο!Να βλέπεις ό,τι καταφέρνεις,να μην κολλάει το βλέμμα σου στα αρνητικά,στις δυσκολίες και στα προβλήματα.Να ρίχνεις το βάρος στην πρόοδο που έκανες και κάνεις,να βοηθάς την Mystic να συνεχίσει,να είσαι σύμμαχός σου. :Smile: 
Την καλησπέρα μου κοριτσάκι.

----------


## Mastixa

αισθάνομαι ακριβώς το ίδιο..και δεν νιώθω απελπισμένη,πιστεύω πως είναι δικαίωμα μου και επιλογή μου να αποφασίσω πως και αν θέλω να ζω...φοβαμαι τον πονο και δν μπορω να αυτοκτονησω.Αν υπηρχε ενας ευκολος τροπος θα το εκανα και θα ημουν ικανοποιημενη με την επιλογη μου..

----------


## Mystic

Mastixa καλησπέρα. Δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου πως είναι δικαιωμά σου το πως θα επιλέξεις να ζήσεις ή το αν θα τερματίσεις τη ζωή σου. Έχω΄νιώσει το ίδιο. Θα σου πω όμως ότι αυτός ο πόνος ο αβάστακτος μπορεί να φύγει ή έστω να μειωθεί, μπορεί να βγουν δημιουργικά πράγματα μέσα από τον πόνο. Λες ότι δεν αυτοκτονείς γιατι φοβάσαι τον πόνο. Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι δεν γνωρίζεις τι υπάρχει μετά. Ότι το εδώ και τώρα αξίζει μία προσπάθεια. Λάθος. Όχι μία, πολλές προσπάθειες. Μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τις καταστάσεις. Κι όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται αδύνατο τώρα, και το ξέρω, θα έρθουν στιγμές ευτυχίας και μαγείας. Είναι όλα μέσα στο ταξίδι της ζωής. Αυτή η ευαισθησία που έχεις και σε κάνει να πονάς τόσο είναι ένα νόμισμα με δύο πλευρές, υπάρχουν κι από την άλλη πλευρά έντονα συναισθήματα. Χαράς, δημιουργίας, επικοινωνίας, προσφοράς. Και θα τα νιώσεις. Αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## Molostroi

Σωστα... σε αφτη την ζωη υπαρχουν πιθανοτιτες βελτιοσεις κ επιστροφη αν κανεις ενα λαθος... εκει που 8α πας ητε ειναι κολαση ιτε το απολιτο τπτ δεν υπαρχει ουτε περι8οριο βελτιοσεις ΟΥΤΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ.... να μην σκεφτεσε τετιες μαλακιες σινελθε... ολα μες το μυαλλο ειναι , κ ολα μπορεις να τα κανεις τελια. τον πονο που 8α διμιουργισεις δεν τον σκεφτεσε ? μαζι τον δικο σου σκοτομο σκοτονεις κ αλους 10 αν8ροπους ταυτοχρονα... κ τουσ σκοτονεις πιο ασχιμα απο εσενα γιατι αφτι θανε ζοντανοι κ θα φασανιζοντε για πολι καιρο....

οταν ιμουν πιο πιτσιρικας... δεν πιστεβα ιδιετερα σε ανοτερες οντοτητες... αλλα αν δουμε αφτο το κοσμο με μια θετικι ματια... 8ιμιθουμε ορεες στιγμες π ζισαμε κ 8α ζισουμε ... τοτε 8α καταλαβουμε οτι αφτι η ζωη ειναι απο μονη της ενα θαυμα... γιατι να μην υπαρχει δευτερο θαυμα κ τριτο ??? ε ??? 

ι ορ8η σταση του αν8ροπου στιν ζωη ειναι να περιμενει το απροσδοκιτο κ το απι8ανο... το λεω απο δικες μου πολλεσ εμπιριες...

Pieeeeeeeeeeceeeeeeee

----------


## mavrompizelo

mystic δεν ξερεις ποσο ταυτιζομαι με τα λογια σου , ειναι τοσα βραδια που σκεφτομαι ακριβως τα ιδια , θελει τοσο θαρρος ομως που μαλλον δεν το χω..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Aισθάνομαι πολλές φορές κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο....Και σκέφτομαι πώς θα ήταν να τελείωναν όλα απλά και ανώδυνα...να σταματήσω να πονάω, να υποφέρω, να προσπαθώ.....να μην υπάρχει τίποτα....αρκετές φορές έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να αποφασίσω κάτι αλλά πάντα τελευταία στιγμή κάτι με γυρίζει πίσω και μου υπενθυμίζει πως δεν πρέπει να το βάλω κάτω......πρέπει να συνεχίσω να παλεύω...

----------


## mavrompizelo

αν ομως αυτο ειναι η μονη λυση ? αν τοσο καιρο προσπαθεις και τπτ δεν εχει γινει ? τοτε πιστευεις ολο κ πιο πολυ οτι η μονη λυση ειναι το τελος..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Διάβασα κατά τύχη το θέμα γιατί συνήθως νευριάζω όταν κάποιος λέει, "θελω να πεθάνω" και δεν ασχολουμαι καν.
Μετά νευριάζω με τον εαυτό μου που δεν καταλαβαίνει πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι άρρωστος και είναι η αρρώστια αυτό που τον κάνει να νιώθει έτσι και όχι ο ίδιος.
Μετά νευριάζω πάλι με αυτόν που το λέει γιατί πέρα απ την οποιαδήποτε αρρώστια και κάτω από αυτήν υπάρχει η προσωπικότητα, η δύναμη και τα θέλω. Υπάρχει η ανάγκη κάποιος να είναι νικητής ή χαμένος. Αυτά τα δυο χαρακτηριστικά δεν είναι συμπτώματα καμιάς αρρώστιας αλλα θέμα χαρακτήρα.
Ή το παλεύεις, ή πεθαίνεις. Αυτό είναι θέμα επιλογής.
Κατά τα άλλα, εγώ θέλω να ζήσω και μακάρι να είχα εκατό ζωές.

----------


## Molostroi

Κατά τα άλλα, εγώ θέλω να ζήσω και μακάρι να είχα εκατό ζωές. 
πσσσσσσσσσσσ τρομερα αισιοδοξο κ παθιασμενη αγαπησιαρικια σταση ζωης.... απο κατι τετοια πρεπει να παραδειγματιζομαστε ολοι

----------


## fackatos

> Διάβασα κατά τύχη το θέμα γιατί συνήθως νευριάζω όταν κάποιος λέει, "θελω να πεθάνω" και δεν ασχολουμαι καν.
> Μετά νευριάζω με τον εαυτό μου που δεν καταλαβαίνει πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι άρρωστος και είναι η αρρώστια αυτό που τον κάνει να νιώθει έτσι και όχι ο ίδιος.
> Μετά νευριάζω πάλι με αυτόν που το λέει γιατί πέρα απ την οποιαδήποτε αρρώστια και κάτω από αυτήν υπάρχει η προσωπικότητα, η δύναμη και τα θέλω. Υπάρχει η ανάγκη κάποιος να είναι νικητής ή χαμένος. Αυτά τα δυο χαρακτηριστικά δεν είναι συμπτώματα καμιάς αρρώστιας αλλα θέμα χαρακτήρα.
> Ή το παλεύεις, ή πεθαίνεις. Αυτό είναι θέμα επιλογής.
> Κατά τα άλλα, εγώ θέλω να ζήσω και μακάρι να είχα εκατό ζωές.


Το να έχει κάποιος σκέψεις να πεθάνει είναι αρρώστια; Και από αυτά που κατάλαβες συμπέρανες ότι έχει σώνει και καλά θέλει να πεθάνει; Και να σε μάθω και λίγα για την χρήση της λέξης στα ελληνικά, εάν ήτανε άρρωστη θα εξωτερίκευε τον πόθο της να πεθάνει με χίλιους δύο τρόπους και όχι απλά να το σκέφτεσαι. Όταν μάθεις να ξεχωρίζεις τι πάει να πει πραγματική αρρώστια από μία ήπια τάση τότε ξαναμίλα μου. Αλλά τόσα ξες, τόσα λες.

Μάθε να χρησιμοποιείς την λέξη αρρώστια σωστά και να μην βιάζεται να το κάνεις όπως τους ημιμαθείς ψυχολόγους ή τους οπαδούς της ψυχολογίας που σε όλα πρέπει κάτι άρρωστο να κρύβεται για να κάνουνε επίδειξη γνώσεων σε κάποιον άσχετο. 

Η κοπέλα είναι μια χαρά, ούτε άρρωστη ούτε τίποτα και απλά ήθελε κάποια στήριξη Χ και να βρει ένα Ψ για να στηριχτεί καλά στα πόδια της και μπράβο της.

----------


## ανεμος

> Το να έχει κάποιος σκέψεις να πεθάνει είναι αρρώστια; Και από αυτά που κατάλαβες συμπέρανες ότι έχει σώνει και καλά θέλει να πεθάνει; Και να σε μάθω και λίγα για την χρήση της λέξης στα ελληνικά, εάν ήτανε άρρωστη θα εξωτερίκευε τον πόθο της να πεθάνει με χίλιους δύο τρόπους και όχι απλά να το σκέφτεσαι. Όταν μάθεις να ξεχωρίζεις τι πάει να πει πραγματική αρρώστια από μία ήπια τάση τότε ξαναμίλα μου. Αλλά τόσα ξες, τόσα λες.
> 
> Μάθε να χρησιμοποιείς την λέξη αρρώστια σωστά και να μην βιάζεται να το κάνεις όπως τους ημιμαθείς ψυχολόγους ή τους οπαδούς της ψυχολογίας που σε όλα πρέπει κάτι άρρωστο να κρύβεται για να κάνουνε επίδειξη γνώσεων σε κάποιον άσχετο. 
> 
> Η κοπέλα μια χαρά, ούτε άρρωστη ούτε τίποτα και απλά ήθελε κάποια στήριξη Χ και να βρει ένα Ψ για να στηριχτεί καλά στα πόδια της και μπράβο της.


δεν νομιζω οτι θα δωσεις και πολλα βιβλια ετσι..........φιλικα

----------


## fackatos

> δεν νομιζω οτι θα δωσεις και πολλα βιβλια ετσι..........φιλικα


Εάν έχεις επιχειρήματα τα οποία καταρρίπτουν αυτό που έγραψα από πάνω να μου το πεις. Εάν δεν έχεις τότε απλά αυξάνεις τα ποστ σου. Μην τα κάνεις πιο περίπλοκα από την στιγμή που δεν είναι.

----------


## ανεμος

Μαλιστα......
Αναφερομαι στην επιθετικοτητα και στην κριτικη που ασκεις σε ενα αλλο μελος οπου δεν εχει ασχοληθει μαζι σου.Ετσι δεν ειναι?Στα αλλα μελη που ασχοληθηκαν μαζι σου και σε προσεβαλαν δεν ειδα να τους ειπες και τιποτε,γιατι?Εκτος αν πιστευεις οτι οποιος εχει επιχειρηματα <<σωστα>> που δεν καταρριπτονται(τοσο σιγουρος εισαι?)νομιμοποιειται να λεει οτι θελει........
Με αυτην την σκεψη οτι εισαι επιθετικος και κριτικος σου εγραψα το παραπανω..........

----------


## fackatos

> Μαλιστα......
> Αναφερομαι στην επιθετικοτητα και στην κριτικη που ασκεις σε ενα αλλο μελος οπου δεν εχει ασχοληθει μαζι σου.Ετσι δεν ειναι?Στα αλλα μελη που ασχοληθηκαν μαζι σου και σε προσεβαλαν δεν ειδα να τους ειπες και τιποτε,γιατι?Εκτος αν πιστευεις οτι οποιος εχει επιχειρηματα <<σωστα>> που δεν καταρριπτονται(τοσο σιγουρος εισαι?)νομιμοποιειται να λεει οτι θελει........
> Με αυτην την σκεψη οτι εισαι επιθετικος και κριτικος σου εγραψα το παραπανω..........


Από την στιγμή που γράφει κάποιος λες και θέλει να πει "εγώ ο σούπερ νορμάλ και οι άλλοι οι άρρωστοι" τότε και εγώ ασκώ κριτική. Όταν τόσο απλά γράφεις την λέξη άρρωστος/αρρώστια και προσβάλεις αυτόν που άνοιξε το τόπικ χωρίς αποδείξεις τότε απλά ασκώ κριτική. Και ναι θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να γράφεις βαριές λέξεις τέτοιου είδους αφού δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις αυτό που είναι με αυτό που δεν είναι.

Και όποιος με "πρόσβαλε" και θεώρησα σωστό να του απαντήσω του απάντησα.

Τώρα εάν το ερμήνευσα λάθος τότε πάω πάσο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Το να έχει κάποιος σκέψεις να πεθάνει είναι αρρώστια; Και από αυτά που κατάλαβες συμπέρανες ότι έχει σώνει και καλά θέλει να πεθάνει; Και να σε μάθω και λίγα για την χρήση της λέξης στα ελληνικά, εάν ήτανε άρρωστη θα εξωτερίκευε τον πόθο της να πεθάνει με χίλιους δύο τρόπους και όχι απλά να το σκέφτεσαι. Όταν μάθεις να ξεχωρίζεις τι πάει να πει πραγματική αρρώστια από μία ήπια τάση τότε ξαναμίλα μου. Αλλά τόσα ξες, τόσα λες.
> 
> Μάθε να χρησιμοποιείς την λέξη αρρώστια σωστά και να μην βιάζεται να το κάνεις όπως τους ημιμαθείς ψυχολόγους ή τους οπαδούς της ψυχολογίας που σε όλα πρέπει κάτι άρρωστο να κρύβεται για να κάνουνε επίδειξη γνώσεων σε κάποιον άσχετο. 
> 
> Η κοπέλα είναι μια χαρά, ούτε άρρωστη ούτε τίποτα και απλά ήθελε κάποια στήριξη Χ και να βρει ένα Ψ για να στηριχτεί καλά στα πόδια της και μπράβο της.


ναι, θεωρώ πως ένας άνθρωπος που δεν περνάει κάποια βαριά αρρώστια/πενθος/καταστροφη και λέει πως θέλει να πεθάνει, είναι άρρωστος ψυχολογικά, γιατί η ζωή είναι δώρο. Δεν μπορεί να σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία για ευτυχία και συ να λες δεν τη θέλω, θέλω να πεθάνω.

πριν μου μιλήσεις για τα ελληνικά μου, ρίξε μια ματιά στα δικά σου γιατί απ' ότι είδα στο θέμα με το βιβλίο, την πάλεψες δεν την πάλεψες με το γυμνάσιο.
Για τους ημιμαθείς ψυχολόγους δεν απαντώ, είναι από μόνη της για γέλια η έκφραση, όπως και για τη διάγνωση που έβγαλες διαδικτυακά για την κοπέλα πως ειναι μια χαρά αλλά της λείπουν μερικά γράμματα της αλαφαβήτου, (όπως και σένα φυσικά σε κάποιες ανορθόγραφες λέξεις).

----------


## lazy

Αντίθετες απόψεις είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα.. Η ουσία όμως των πραγμάτων είναι Η ΖΩΗ που ακόμα κ από τις αντιπαραθέσεις βλέπεις ότι αξίζει να ζεις.. 

Έχω νιώσει κ εγώ κάποιες φορές ότι θα ήθελα να τελειώσει η ζωή μου κ το πρώτο πράγμα που προσπάθησα να κάνω ήταν να δω τις επιλογές μου... Θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.. Δεν έβρισκα νόημα στην ύπαρξή μου... Φανταζόμουν το μέλλον κ μου φαινόταν άχαρο κ μουντό με τα ίδια συναισθήματα κ καταστάσεις εκείνης της νύχτας.. κ για καλή μου τύχη, μπήκε η λογική μου στη μέση κ σκέφτηκα ''οκ θέλω να πεθάνω για τον χ λόγο.. Αν αφήσω να κερδίσει αυτός ο λόγος κ ικανοποιήσω την ανάγκη μου ποια είναι τα υπόλοιπα που αφήνω πίσω;;'' Κ ήταν πολλά... Απλά κ καθημερινά.. αλλά ήταν πολλά....!!!!!! ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΖΗΣΩ!! Ακόμα κ για να φάω το αγαπημένο μου φαγητό, για να δω την αγαπημένη μου ταινία, για να βγω έξω για περπάτημα με την αγαπημένη μου μουσική στα ακουστικά!!!!!
Νιώθω καλά για κάποιους διαφορετικούς Ψ λόγυς.. Αυτή την στιγμή αναπνέω γιατί κάτι με άφησε κ με έκανε αυτό που βλέπω στον καθρέφτη το πρωί!!

Κάθε νύχτα έχει τα δικά της παράξενα... Αλλά πάντα είμαι περίεργη για το πρωινό που θα ξημερώσει!!!! Η κάθε μέρα ακόμα κ στην ρουτίνα της ΠΑΝΤΑ έχει κάτι διαφορετικό.. Η ζωή κάνει κύκλους από τις δύσκολες στις πιο ευχάριστες κ φοβερές στιγμές που ΠΑΝΤΑ έρχονται... Ο θάνατος όμως δεν κάνει... Αφήστε τον να έρθει μόνος του.. Μην τον φωνάζετε σε κάθε δύσκολη στιγμή.. Κ όταν πλησιάζει απλά σκεφτείτε τι θα αφήσετε πίσω... Μπορεί να μην σας αρκεί εκείνη την στιγμή όμως το επόμενο πρωί θα σηκωθείτε με ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

''ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ'' Υπάρχει σε κάθε πρωινό ξύπνημα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Αντίθετες απόψεις είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα.. Η ουσία όμως των πραγμάτων είναι Η ΖΩΗ που ακόμα κ από τις αντιπαραθέσεις βλέπεις ότι αξίζει να ζεις.. 
> 
> Έχω νιώσει κ εγώ κάποιες φορές ότι θα ήθελα να τελειώσει η ζωή μου κ το πρώτο πράγμα που προσπάθησα να κάνω ήταν να δω τις επιλογές μου... Θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.. Δεν έβρισκα νόημα στην ύπαρξή μου... Φανταζόμουν το μέλλον κ μου φαινόταν άχαρο κ μουντό με τα ίδια συναισθήματα κ καταστάσεις εκείνης της νύχτας.. κ για καλή μου τύχη, μπήκε η λογική μου στη μέση κ σκέφτηκα ''οκ θέλω να πεθάνω για τον χ λόγο.. Αν αφήσω να κερδίσει αυτός ο λόγος κ ικανοποιήσω την ανάγκη μου ποια είναι τα υπόλοιπα που αφήνω πίσω;;'' Κ ήταν πολλά... Απλά κ καθημερινά.. αλλά ήταν πολλά....!!!!!! ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΖΗΣΩ!! Ακόμα κ για να φάω το αγαπημένο μου φαγητό, για να δω την αγαπημένη μου ταινία, για να βγω έξω για περπάτημα με την αγαπημένη μου μουσική στα ακουστικά!!!!!
> Νιώθω καλά για κάποιους διαφορετικούς Ψ λόγυς.. Αυτή την στιγμή αναπνέω γιατί κάτι με άφησε κ με έκανε αυτό που βλέπω στον καθρέφτη το πρωί!!
> 
> Κάθε νύχτα έχει τα δικά της παράξενα... Αλλά πάντα είμαι περίεργη για το πρωινό που θα ξημερώσει!!!! Η κάθε μέρα ακόμα κ στην ρουτίνα της ΠΑΝΤΑ έχει κάτι διαφορετικό.. Η ζωή κάνει κύκλους από τις δύσκολες στις πιο ευχάριστες κ φοβερές στιγμές που ΠΑΝΤΑ έρχονται... Ο θάνατος όμως δεν κάνει... Αφήστε τον να έρθει μόνος του.. Μην τον φωνάζετε σε κάθε δύσκολη στιγμή.. Κ όταν πλησιάζει απλά σκεφτείτε τι θα αφήσετε πίσω... Μπορεί να μην σας αρκεί εκείνη την στιγμή όμως το επόμενο πρωί θα σηκωθείτε με ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ''ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ'' Υπάρχει σε κάθε πρωινό ξύπνημα!!!!!!!!


αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lazy

*''ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ'' Υπάρχει σε κάθε πρωινό ξύπνημα!!!!!!!!
*
Το κατάλαβα Θεοφανεία μου!!! Κ πιστεύω ότι όποια λέξη κ αν χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος αυτό που μετράει είναι αυτά που περιτρυγυρίζουν την λέξη κ όχι αυτή η ίδια!!! 
Ήθελα να απαντήσω γιατί ένιωσα ότι κάπου πήγε να χαθεί η ουσία της δημιουργίας αυτού του θέματος.. Γιατί μπορεί σε μία δύσκολη στιγμή να έχουμε σκεφτεί όλοι την πιθανότητα να πεθάνουμε, μετά πέρασε κ συνεχίσαμε... άλλοι μπορεί κ να το έκαναν... αλλά το να το γράφεις είναι ένδειξη θάρρους κ επιθυμίας για ζωής!!!! Γιατί απλά χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια!!!!!!! Κ δεν έχεις σκεφτεί το επόμενο πρωί!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mystic

Οκ είναι αστείο να κάθεστε και να συνδιαλέγεστε για το αν είμαι άρρωστη ή όχι. Πάντως ευχαριστώ.
Θεοφανία κοίτα να δεις, μακάρι και στο εύχομαι σε όλη σου τη ζωή να μη νιώσεις τον πόνο της κατάθλιψης. Αν η κατάθλιψη είναι ή δεν είναι αρρώστια καθόλου δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Έτσι ονόμασαν συνολικά κάποια συμπτώματα, κάποιοι. Εγω αυτό που βιώσα σε δύο διαφορετικές περιόδους της ζωής μου είναι ανείπωτος πόνος που δεν αντέχεται. Δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, δεν χρειάζεται.

Πέρα από την κατάθλιψη, έχω βιώσει στη ζωή μου απώλειες, αρρώστιες δικών μου κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα ανθρώπινα. Αυτό που ΔΕΝ δέχομαι είναι οι χαρακτηρισμοί δειλός/ή και οι αφορισμοί. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ετών είσαι αλλά εγώ στα 33 πια αν ξέρω ένα πράγμα είναι να σέβομαι τη διαφορετικότητα. Μιλάω για τη διαφορετικότητα με την ευρεία έννοια που έχει να κάνει με το πως βιώνει και βλέπει ο καθένας την πραγματικότητα. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, θεωρώ πως η πραγματικότητα μου εκείνη την περίοδο ήταν βασανιστική. Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεν ήμουνα και είχα αφαιρέσει τη ζωή μου δεν θα ήμουνα δειλή. Επιλέγω να ζήσω γιατι απλά δεν θέλω να πεθάνω. Ο καθένας έχει το αναφάίρετο δικαίωμα να διαχειρίζεται την υπαρξή του όπως επιθυμεί. Κι αν είμαι ακόμα σε αυτό το forum ένας λόγος είναι μιλήσω με ανθρώπους που για τον Α, Β λόγο (για να χρησιμοποιήσω τον τρόπο του φίλου μου, τον οποίον με μικρότητα κατά την αποψή μου ειρωνεύτηκες για την ορθογραφία...) ΠΟΝΑΝΕ.

----------


## soft

............

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Οκ είναι αστείο να κάθεστε και να συνδιαλέγεστε για το αν είμαι άρρωστη ή όχι. Πάντως ευχαριστώ.
> Θεοφανία κοίτα να δεις, μακάρι και στο εύχομαι σε όλη σου τη ζωή να μη νιώσεις τον πόνο της κατάθλιψης. Αν η κατάθλιψη είναι ή δεν είναι αρρώστια καθόλου δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Έτσι ονόμασαν συνολικά κάποια συμπτώματα, κάποιοι. Εγω αυτό που βιώσα σε δύο διαφορετικές περιόδους της ζωής μου είναι ανείπωτος πόνος που δεν αντέχεται. Δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, δεν χρειάζεται.
> 
> Πέρα από την κατάθλιψη, έχω βιώσει στη ζωή μου απώλειες, αρρώστιες δικών μου κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα ανθρώπινα. Αυτό που ΔΕΝ δέχομαι είναι οι χαρακτηρισμοί δειλός/ή και οι αφορισμοί. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ετών είσαι αλλά εγώ στα 33 πια αν ξέρω ένα πράγμα είναι να σέβομαι τη διαφορετικότητα. Μιλάω για τη διαφορετικότητα με την ευρεία έννοια που έχει να κάνει με το πως βιώνει και βλέπει ο καθένας την πραγματικότητα. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, θεωρώ πως η πραγματικότητα μου εκείνη την περίοδο ήταν βασανιστική. Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεν ήμουνα και είχα αφαιρέσει τη ζωή μου δεν θα ήμουνα δειλή. Επιλέγω να ζήσω γιατι απλά δεν θέλω να πεθάνω. Ο καθένας έχει το αναφάίρετο δικαίωμα να διαχειρίζεται την υπαρξή του όπως επιθυμεί. Κι αν είμαι ακόμα σε αυτό το forum ένας λόγος είναι μιλήσω με ανθρώπους που για τον Α, Β λόγο (για να χρησιμοποιήσω τον τρόπο του φίλου μου, τον οποίον με μικρότητα κατά την αποψή μου ειρωνεύτηκες για την ορθογραφία...) ΠΟΝΑΝΕ.


αν εκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το ποστ μου, θα έβλεπες πως έγραψα......

ναι, θεωρώ πως ένας άνθρωπος που δεν περνάει κάποια βαριά αρρώστια/πενθος/καταστροφη και λέει πως θέλει να πεθάνει, είναι άρρωστος ψυχολογικά, γιατί η ζωή είναι δώρο.

οπότε την επόμενη φορά διάβασε καλύτερα για να μην εκτίθεσαι....

----------


## Lou!

ας καταθεσω κ εγω την εμπειρια μου (προφανως αυτα ισχυουν για μενα, για αλλους δεν ξερω).

εχω βρεθει κ εγω οχι μονο σε θεση να "θελω να πεθανω" ελαφρας μορφης, η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε καποιες δυσκολιες το χω καραμελα κ το θεωρω αδυναμια του χαρακτηρα μου, αντι να λυσω τη δυσκολια, να χω το τροπαρι "θελω να πεθανω".

αλλα κ σε βαριας μορφης. τοτε που εκανα τις αποπειρες ημουν τελειως χαλια κ αντικειμενικα δεν ειχα τπτ. δλδ αντικειμενικα ενας εξω παρατηρητης δεν θα μπορουσε καθολου να καταλαβει ουτε πώς αισθανομουνα, ουτε γιατι αισθανομουνα τοσο χαλια, ουτε γιατι εκανα τις αποπειρες. ολα μια χαρα ηταν. ειχα περασει στην πιο υψηλοβαθμη σχολη της πρωτης δεσμης, δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα υγειας, ημουν αρτιμελης, οχι οικονομικο προβλημα η αλλου ειδους προβλημα η οικογενεια μου, εμφανισιακα μια χαρα, κανενα πενθος/απωλεια αγαπημενου προσωπου. κι ομως. ηταν μακραν η χειροτερη περιοδος της ζωης μου. κ γονιο να χασω τωρα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι δυνατον να αισθανθω τοσο χαλια οσο ημουν τοτε.

ναι, θα ελεγα οτι ευθυνεται ο χαρακτηρας κ το πώς εβλεπα τα πραγματα αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κατι που συνειδητα επιλεγεις. εχεις χτισει ενα πολυ προβληματικο τροπο να αντιμετωπιζεις τα πραγματα κ δεν εχεις ιδεα σε τι κινδυνο θα μπορουσες να μπλεξεις. μετα ολο αυτο σκαει πολυ αποτομα με καποια γελοια αφορμη. εγω νομιζω οτι κ στην τριτη λυκειου χαλαρα θα επαιρνα διαγνωση για καταθλιψη, αλλα ημουν πληρως λειτουργικη κ ξεσκιζομουνα στο διαβασμα. μετα κατα τα χριστουγεννα στο πρωτο ετος εσκασε ολο αυτο το πραγμα. πχ παω να ψωνισω ρουχα, δε βρισκω παντελονι να μου παει κ πεφτω τεζα. μετα αρχιζει κ σε παιρνει απο κατω για ψυλλου πηδημα. ειναι οντως bug χαρακτηρα, αλλα τον χαρακτηρα που ειχα τοτε δεν τον επελεξα. χτιστηκε ασυνειδητα με τα χρονια. ουτε ηξερα που θα με οδηγησει. σιγα σιγα αρχιζεις κ νιωθεις τοσο ασχημα με ολα κ τοσο αχρηστος κ αναξιος να ανταπεξελθεις στο ο,τιδηποτε, που ουτε η ζωη μοιαζει με δωρο, ουτε υπαρχει τπτ απο το οποιο να μπορεις να αντλησεις ικανοποιηση. η ζωη μοιαζει με ενα ατελειωτο βασανιστηριο κ νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις τπτ. ας πουμε λοιπον οτι ηθελα να πεθανω επειδη ο δυσλειτουργικος μου χαρακτηρας με εφερε σε μια κατασταση συναισθηματικη/γνωσιακη αλλα κ σωματικη (γιατι η καταθλιψη εχει κ σωματικα συμπτωματα, πχ κουραζεσαι ευκολα) που ανετα μπορεις να την αποκαλεσεις κ αρρωστια (διαταραχη το λιγοτερο).

οποτε δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα για αυτον που ειναι εγκλωβισμενος μεσα σε αυτη την παγιδα, ουτε ξερει πώς να βγει απο εκει μεσα. κ σαφως δεν τα εβλεπα τα πραγματα απο μεσα οπως θα τα εβλεπε ο νορμαλ απ εξω. τα εβλεπα ολα χαλια. εγω εβλεπα οτι δεν καταλαβαινω τπτ απο μαθηματα, οτι δεν μπορω να σπουδασω τελικα, οτι ειμαι ασχημη, χοντρη, δε θα βρω ποτε γκομενο, οι αλλοι δε με θελουν κ δεν ξερω τι αλλο. ε, νιωθεις κ χαλια, πιστευεις οτι δε μπορεις να κανεις τπτ, απο εκει κ περα δε θελει κ πολυ...

----------


## fackatos

> ναι, *θεωρώ* πως ένας άνθρωπος που δεν περνάει κάποια βαριά αρρώστια/πενθος/καταστροφη και λέει πως θέλει να πεθάνει, είναι άρρωστος ψυχολογικά, γιατί η ζωή είναι δώρο. Δεν μπορεί να σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία για ευτυχία και συ να λες δεν τη θέλω, θέλω να πεθάνω.
> 
> πριν μου μιλήσεις για τα ελληνικά μου, ρίξε μια ματιά στα δικά σου γιατί απ' ότι είδα στο θέμα με το βιβλίο, την πάλεψες δεν την πάλεψες με το γυμνάσιο.
> Για τους ημιμαθείς ψυχολόγους δεν απαντώ, είναι από μόνη της για γέλια η έκφραση, όπως και για τη διάγνωση που έβγαλες διαδικτυακά για την κοπέλα πως ειναι μια χαρά αλλά της λείπουν μερικά γράμματα της αλαφαβήτου, (όπως και σένα φυσικά σε κάποιες ανορθόγραφες λέξεις).


Άρα αφού θεωρείς και δεν ξέρεις είμαι σωστός. Και άρα έχω δίκιο ότι και δεν ξέρεις και χρησιμοποίησεις την λέξη λάθος.

Ναι σε λίγο θα της πεις ότι στην πραγματικότητα είναι "άρρωστη" και πρέπει να πάρει τηλέφωνο το Χ Ψ Ζ Τ ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο ή να μπει σε καμία κλινική.

2011 και ακόμα πουλάνε το δόγμα "όλοι είναι τρελοί". λολ

Τελικά έχω καταλάβει ότι είναι απίστευτο σε αυτό το φόρουμ να γράψει κάποιος κάτι χωρίς αυτό να είναι *φυσιολογικό* και αμέσως τρέχουνε οι περισσότεροι να δημιουργήσουνε αρρώστιες από το πουθενά.

----------


## Lou!

> Ναι σε λίγο θα της πεις ότι στην πραγματικότητα είναι "άρρωστη" και πρέπει να πάρει τηλέφωνο το Χ Ψ Ζ Τ ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο ή να μπει σε καμία κλινική.


ναι ρε φιλε, εγω που ενιωθα ετσι οπως περιεγραψα στο αποπανω ποστ, χωρις σοβαρο [κατα τους αλλους] λογο, με πηγαν οι δικοι μου σε ψυχιατρο κ συνεστησε να νοσηλευτω 2 φορες!!!

η Θεοφανια πολυ καλα το θετει, ενας ανθρωπος που χωρις σοβαρο λογο ειναι διαταραγμενος να αντλησει χαρα/ικανοποιηση απο ο,τιδηποτε δεν ειναι ψυχικα αρρωστος? για σενα τι ειναι? στη λεξη "θεωρω" θα κολλησουμε?

φακατος, το στραβο με εσενα δεν ειναι οτι δε ξερεις για τι πραγμα μιλαμε, το στραβο ειναι οτι εισαι 100% σιγουρος για τι πραγμα μιλαμε!

----------


## ανεμος

Τωρα που εχουν περασει αυτα σε σενα Λου πως θα τη χαρακτηριζες την Καταθλιψη?

----------


## Lou!

εκ των υστερων ειναι μια πολυ ασχημη κ οδυνηρη εμπειρια που ομως ξεπερνιεται κ μπορεις να μαθεις παρα πολλα χρησιμα πραγματα για τον εαυτο σου κ τον τροπο που λειτουργεις, κ τους αλλους φυσικα, κ μετα μπορεις να ζεις κ καλυτερα απο πριν παθεις καταθλιψη. σαν αναμνηση δεν ειναι τοσο οδυνηρη, αν κ για χρονια φοβομουν μην παθω τα ιδια (καταθλιπτικα επειδοδεια εχω ξαναπαθει αλλα οχι σαν το πρωτο. σιγουρα επαθα κ στην αμερικη). το πολυ οδυνηρο ειναι να τη ζεις στο παρον, στο "εδω κ τωρα". κ τωρα τελευταια περασα κ περναω καποιες φασεις που πεφτω αρκετα κ εχουν αρκετη ενταση, αλλα ευτυχως οχι μεγαλη διαρκεια.

----------


## mavrompizelo

και πως ακριβως ξεπερνιεται ? ειναι μεγάλο ζορι.... κι εγω προσωπκα υπομονη δεν εχω !

----------


## Lou!

μαυρομπιζελο εγω μονη μου δε νομιζω να τα ειχα καταφερει ποτε να το ξεπερασω. αρχικα ειχα παει σε ψυχιατρο κ επαιρνα φαρμακα, αλλα τελικα, αφου μου πηρε 2 χρονια να κατσω να συνεργαστω σοβαρα, μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησε η ψυχοθεραπεια. δλδ μετα απο 2 χρονια παρακμης αρχισα σοβαρα ψυχοθεραπεια κ ειδα βελτιωση πολυ γρηγορα, μπορω να πω απο τους πρωτους 2-3 μηνες. εκανα ομως σχεδον 2 χρονια σοβαρα ψυχοθεραπεια. οταν λεω σοβαρα, εννοω οτι συζηταγαμε θεματα κ δυσκολιες στο "εδω κ τωρα" με την ψυχ. στην αρχη που ειχα παει, απλα γκρινιαζα σε καθε συνεδρια γιατι οι γονεις μου με κλεισανε στην κλινικη (αυτο δε λεγεται σοβαρη ψυχοθεραπεια).

τωρα, μετα απο τοσα χρονια, αν καποιος ειναι παρα πολυ χαλια, θα του συστηνα να παρει κ φαρμακα, ειδικα αν βρει καποιο φαρμακο κ δει οτι τον βοηθαει. εγω τοτε ημουν πολυ προκατειλημενη με τα φαρμακα, κ δε συνεργαζομουν κ πολυ.

α, κ χρειαζεται υπομονη! συμφιλιωσου με αυτο που εχεις κ μη ζητας μαγικες αλλαγες σε πολυ συντομο χρονικο διαστημα! βασικα μπορεις να ανοιξεις αλλο νημα στο φορουμ της καταθλιψης!

----------


## ανεμος

Ξερεις γιατι σε ρωταω?Για μενα προσωπικα(απο παιδι τραβιεμαι) η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι διαταραχη η αρωστεια απλα το αποτελεσμα κακης διαχειρισης των οριων μας....δλδ δεν θελω να βαλω ταμπελα ρε παιδι μου....νομιζω οτι η καταθλιψη αρχιζει η γινεται <<επικινδυνη>> οταν μπερδευεται με διαφορα μοτιβα μας π.χ με το παραμικρο το βαζο κατω......τωρα μελαγχολιες βαθιες η λυπες που περναει ολος ο κοσμος νταξει εχουν ποιοτικη διαφορα.....η απωλεια ενος αγαπημενου π.χ προσωπου μπορει να προκαλεσει καταθλιψη οτν π.χ ο πονος δεν βιωθει......δλδ νομιζω οτι μετα απο τις πρωτες φορες μαθαινουμε καλλιτερα τον εαυτο μας οπως ειπες και αμυνομαστε καλλιτερα......δεν ξερω αν συμφωνεις...

----------


## Mystic

Θεοφανία,

Ακριβώς σε αυτές τις γραμμές από το post σου αναφερόμουνα. Πολύ εύστοχη η παράθεσή σου. Διάβασε καλύτερα το δικό μου! 
Αν κι εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι εκτίθεσαι!!! (α! και δεν θα συμμετέχω σε τέτοιου είδους διαλόγους περαιτέρω).

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ας καταθεσω κ εγω την εμπειρια μου (προφανως αυτα ισχυουν για μενα, για αλλους δεν ξερω).
> 
> εχω βρεθει κ εγω οχι μονο σε θεση να "θελω να πεθανω" ελαφρας μορφης, η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε καποιες δυσκολιες το χω καραμελα κ το θεωρω αδυναμια του χαρακτηρα μου, αντι να λυσω τη δυσκολια, να χω το τροπαρι "θελω να πεθανω".
> 
> αλλα κ σε βαριας μορφης. τοτε που εκανα τις αποπειρες ημουν τελειως χαλια κ αντικειμενικα δεν ειχα τπτ. δλδ αντικειμενικα ενας εξω παρατηρητης δεν θα μπορουσε καθολου να καταλαβει ουτε πώς αισθανομουνα, ουτε γιατι αισθανομουνα τοσο χαλια, ουτε γιατι εκανα τις αποπειρες. ολα μια χαρα ηταν. ειχα περασει στην πιο υψηλοβαθμη σχολη της πρωτης δεσμης, δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα υγειας, ημουν αρτιμελης, οχι οικονομικο προβλημα η αλλου ειδους προβλημα η οικογενεια μου, εμφανισιακα μια χαρα, κανενα πενθος/απωλεια αγαπημενου προσωπου. κι ομως. ηταν μακραν η χειροτερη περιοδος της ζωης μου. κ γονιο να χασω τωρα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι δυνατον να αισθανθω τοσο χαλια οσο ημουν τοτε.
> 
> ναι, θα ελεγα οτι ευθυνεται ο χαρακτηρας κ το πώς εβλεπα τα πραγματα αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κατι που συνειδητα επιλεγεις. εχεις χτισει ενα πολυ προβληματικο τροπο να αντιμετωπιζεις τα πραγματα κ δεν εχεις ιδεα σε τι κινδυνο θα μπορουσες να μπλεξεις. μετα ολο αυτο σκαει πολυ αποτομα με καποια γελοια αφορμη. εγω νομιζω οτι κ στην τριτη λυκειου χαλαρα θα επαιρνα διαγνωση για καταθλιψη, αλλα ημουν πληρως λειτουργικη κ ξεσκιζομουνα στο διαβασμα. μετα κατα τα χριστουγεννα στο πρωτο ετος εσκασε ολο αυτο το πραγμα. πχ παω να ψωνισω ρουχα, δε βρισκω παντελονι να μου παει κ πεφτω τεζα. μετα αρχιζει κ σε παιρνει απο κατω για ψυλλου πηδημα. ειναι οντως bug χαρακτηρα, αλλα τον χαρακτηρα που ειχα τοτε δεν τον επελεξα. χτιστηκε ασυνειδητα με τα χρονια. ουτε ηξερα που θα με οδηγησει. σιγα σιγα αρχιζεις κ νιωθεις τοσο ασχημα με ολα κ τοσο αχρηστος κ αναξιος να ανταπεξελθεις στο ο,τιδηποτε, που ουτε η ζωη μοιαζει με δωρο, ουτε υπαρχει τπτ απο το οποιο να μπορεις να αντλησεις ικανοποιηση. η ζωη μοιαζει με ενα ατελειωτο βασανιστηριο κ νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις τπτ. ας πουμε λοιπον οτι ηθελα να πεθανω επειδη ο δυσλειτουργικος μου χαρακτηρας με εφερε σε μια κατασταση συναισθηματικη/γνωσιακη αλλα κ σωματικη (γιατι η καταθλιψη εχει κ σωματικα συμπτωματα, πχ κουραζεσαι ευκολα) που ανετα μπορεις να την αποκαλεσεις κ αρρωστια (διαταραχη το λιγοτερο).
> 
> οποτε δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα για αυτον που ειναι εγκλωβισμενος μεσα σε αυτη την παγιδα, ουτε ξερει πώς να βγει απο εκει μεσα. κ σαφως δεν τα εβλεπα τα πραγματα απο μεσα οπως θα τα εβλεπε ο νορμαλ απ εξω. τα εβλεπα ολα χαλια. εγω εβλεπα οτι δεν καταλαβαινω τπτ απο μαθηματα, οτι δεν μπορω να σπουδασω τελικα, οτι ειμαι ασχημη, χοντρη, δε θα βρω ποτε γκομενο, οι αλλοι δε με θελουν κ δεν ξερω τι αλλο. ε, νιωθεις κ χαλια, πιστευεις οτι δε μπορεις να κανεις τπτ, απο εκει κ περα δε θελει κ πολυ...


αυτό εννούσα λου...όλα αυτά που περιέγραψες...αυτό λοιπόν είναι κατάθλιψη και συ την παλεύεις χρόνια τώρα.
Αυτό είναι αρρώστια που προέκυψε και δεν είμαστε γιατροί για να βρούμε τις αιτίες της, (εγώ τουλάχιστον).
Είναι περιττό να πω, πως με συγκλόνισε το ποστ σου.

----------


## Lou!

συμφωνω μαζι σου ανεμε. αν προσεξες, αυτα που λες εσυ τα αναφερω κ εγω με αλλα λογια. οταν πιο πανω εγραψα, οτι σε καθε δυσκολια το "θελω να πεθανω" το εχω καραμελα, ειναι σαν αυτο που λες εσυ "το βαζω κατω με το παραμικρο". ας πουμε οτι αυτο ειναι μια αδυναμια του χαρακτηρα μας που εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα να αντικαταστησω με καποια μεθοδο πιο λειτουργικη. κ ολα αυτα που εγραψα περι δυσλειτουργικου χαρακτηρα ουσιαστικα ειναι τροποι να βλεπεις τα πραγματα κ να λειτουργεις που σε φερνουν σε συναισθηματικα αδιεξοδα κ πτωσεις πολυ πιο συχνα κ ευκολα απο οτι ενας αλλος ανθρωπος που θα εχει καλυτερους τροπους να διαχειρζεται τα προβληματα του.

απλα, ολα αυτα, αρχικα τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι συνειδητα επιλεγμενα. καπως εχουν διαμορφωθει κ σε καθε δυσκολια αναδυονται αυθορμητα κ σαν σκεψεις κ σαν πολυ υπουλες ασυνειδητες σκεψεις, κ σαν συναισθηματα κ σαν συμπεριφορες. οποτε δεν ειναι συνειδητη επιλογη το να πεφτει καποιος σε καταθλιψη, δεν παταει ενα κουμπι, α, τωρα θα πατησω το κουμπι [depression mode on]. προκυπτουν αυθορμητα. γι αυτο κ κανουμε ψυχοθεραπεια, για να καταλαβουμε τι σκατα κανουμε λαθος κ με ποιους καλυτερους τροπους μπορουμε να μαθουμε να λειτουργουμε. τωρα, αν καποιος κανει ψυχοθεραπεια, εφαρμοσει στην πραξη τις νεες μεθοδους, ξεμπλοκαρει κ ανοιξει επιλογες που πριν του ηταν αδυνατον ψυχολογικα να εφαρμοσει κ μετα απο ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια, αφου γνωριζει οτι μπορει στην πραξη να αντιμετωπιζει τη ζωη με ενα πιο θετικο τροπο, αυτος αποφασισει να ξαναεπιστρεψει στις παλιες μεθοδους με τις οποιες παθαινε καταθλιψη, τοτε θα αποκαλεσω την καταθλιψη επιλογη. αλλα οταν για εναν ανθρωπο ο δρομος που οδηγει στην καταθλιψη ειναι ο μονος δρομος που ξερει να βαδιζει, τοτε για τι επιλογη μιλαμε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Άρα αφού θεωρείς και δεν ξέρεις είμαι σωστός. Και άρα έχω δίκιο ότι και δεν ξέρεις και χρησιμοποίησεις την λέξη λάθος.
> 
> Ναι σε λίγο θα της πεις ότι στην πραγματικότητα είναι "άρρωστη" και πρέπει να πάρει τηλέφωνο το Χ Ψ Ζ Τ ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο ή να μπει σε καμία κλινική.
> 
> 2011 και ακόμα πουλάνε το δόγμα "όλοι είναι τρελοί". λολ
> 
> Τελικά έχω καταλάβει ότι είναι απίστευτο σε αυτό το φόρουμ να γράψει κάποιος κάτι χωρίς αυτό να είναι *φυσιολογικό* και αμέσως τρέχουνε οι περισσότεροι να δημιουργήσουνε αρρώστιες από το πουθενά.


και αφού λοιπόν, είμαστε όλοι λάθος εδώ μέσα και αφού μισείς και ακυρώνεις τους ψυχολόγους όπως λες, γιατί μπήκες σε ένα τέτοιου είδους φόρουμ?

και ακόμη χειρότερα, μπήκες εδώ να μας πλασάρεις το "βιβλίο" σου που μόλις αντιλήφθηκες πως δεν ασχολήθηκε κανείς μαζί του και μόνο εμπαιγμούς δέχτηκες, άρχισες να οργώνεις τα θέματα ακυρώνοντας το χώρο.

δεν μας λες λοιπόν γιατί είσαι ακόμη εδώ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία,
> 
> Ακριβώς σε αυτές τις γραμμές από το post σου αναφερόμουνα. Πολύ εύστοχη η παράθεσή σου. Διάβασε καλύτερα το δικό μου! 
> Αν κι εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι εκτίθεσαι!!! (α! και δεν θα συμμετέχω σε τέτοιου είδους διαλόγους περαιτέρω).


μύστικ συγνώμη αν παρεμπήνευσα.

Διάβασα αυτό και το πήρα στραβα.......:Οκ είναι αστείο να κάθεστε και να συνδιαλέγεστε για το αν είμαι άρρωστη ή όχι. Πάντως ευχαριστώ.


Σου εύχομαι να είσαι δυνατή και την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψεις πιο αισιόδοξη. Για ότι θες, εδώ είμαστε... :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

Θεοφανια δεν ειμαι τοσο αρρωστη να παλευω αυτη την κατασταση που περιεγραψα απο τοτε! το ξεπερασα!  :Smile:  [ανεφερομαι στην περιοδο 99-00]
ας πουμε ημουν χαλια 2 χρονια κ μετα που εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια σοβαρα συντομα αισθανθηκα καλυτερα κ εβαλα τη ζωη μου σε ενα δρομο.
τωρα αν ξαναπερασα κατι κακες περιοδους μια στην αμερικη κ μια προσφατα που ειχα ανοιξει το νημα κ ξαναρχισα ψυχοθεραπεια, αυτα ηταν καταθλιψουλες!
κ η παρελθοντικη εμπειρια παντα βοηθαει κ μας προστατευει απο κακοτοπιες!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια δεν ειμαι τοσο αρρωστη να παλευω αυτη την κατασταση που περιεγραψα απο τοτε! το ξεπερασα!  [ανεφερομαι στην περιοδο 99-00]
> ας πουμε ημουν χαλια 2 χρονια κ μετα που εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια σοβαρα συντομα αισθανθηκα καλυτερα κ εβαλα τη ζωη μου σε ενα δρομο.
> τωρα αν ξαναπερασα κατι κακες περιοδους μια στην αμερικη κ μια προσφατα που ειχα ανοιξει το νημα κ ξαναρχισα ψυχοθεραπεια, αυτα ηταν καταθλιψουλες!
> κ η παρελθοντικη εμπειρια παντα βοηθαει κ μας προστατευει απο κακοτοπιες!


ξερεις...ο όρος αρρώστια ακούγεται κάπως, όμως, εκτός του ότι κανείς μας δεν πιστεύω πως δεν έχει θέματα να λύνει συνέχεια, αυτοί που είναι πραγματικοί πολεμιστές, είναι αυτοί που παλεύουν και βγαίνουν νικητές από τέτοιες καταστάσεις.
Θα μείνω σε κάτι που διάβασα από ένα μέλος, (δεν θυμάμαι που).....έλεγε πως μακάρι να του έβρισκαν κάτι παθολογικό οι γιατροί γιατί αυτό που περνούσε δεν μπορούσε να το παλέψει με τίποτα τότε, και τώρα είναι καλύτερα.
Αυτό θεωρώ πως είναι όλη η ουσία αυτών που συζητάμε τώρα.... :Smile:

----------


## fackatos

> ναι ρε φιλε, εγω που ενιωθα ετσι οπως περιεγραψα στο αποπανω ποστ, χωρις σοβαρο [κατα τους αλλους] λογο, με πηγαν οι δικοι μου σε ψυχιατρο κ συνεστησε να νοσηλευτω 2 φορες!!!
> 
> η Θεοφανια πολυ καλα το θετει, ενας ανθρωπος που χωρις σοβαρο λογο ειναι διαταραγμενος να αντλησει χαρα/ικανοποιηση απο ο,τιδηποτε δεν ειναι ψυχικα αρρωστος? για σενα τι ειναι? στη λεξη "θεωρω" θα κολλησουμε?
> 
> φακατος, το στραβο με εσενα δεν ειναι οτι δε ξερεις για τι πραγμα μιλαμε, το στραβο ειναι οτι εισαι 100% σιγουρος για τι πραγμα μιλαμε!


*ναι, θα ελεγα οτι ευθυνεται ο χαρακτηρας κ το πώς εβλεπα τα πραγματα αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κατι που συνειδητα επιλεγεις.
τα εβλεπα ολα χαλια. εγω εβλεπα οτι δεν καταλαβαινω τπτ απο μαθηματα, οτι δεν μπορω να σπουδασω τελικα, οτι ειμαι ασχημη, χοντρη, δε θα βρω ποτε γκομενο, οι αλλοι δε με θελουν κ δεν ξερω τι αλλο. ε, νιωθεις κ χαλια, πιστευεις οτι δε μπορεις να κανεις τπτ, απο εκει κ περα δε θελει κ πολυ...*

Η αρρώστια που είναι; Έχω μιλήσει με 900000000000000000000 παιδιά στην ηλικία μου με παρόμοια προβλήματα. Κατάθλιψή, ανασφάλεια, αδυναμία να ελέγξεις τις σκέψεις σου και τα συναισθήματα σου και τα λοιπά. Πήγανε όλοι "μέσα"; Όχι. Ο ένας βρήκε σχέση, ο άλλος άρχιζε να γράψει, ο τρίτος άρχισε την ζωγραφική, ο τέταρτος παίζει σε μπάντα, ο πέμπτος πήρε πτυχίο, ο έκτος βρήκε καλή δουλειά, ο έβδομος έλαβε μέρος σε εθελοντικές οργανώσεις κατά του ΧΠΦΣ. Ο καθένας μπορεί να βρει "γιατρειά" ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον που βρίσκεται και αυτά που έχει και αυτά που δεν έχει και αναλόγως το παρελθόν του καθενός.

Εάν δεν κάνανε απολύτως τίποτα, εννοείται πως θα πήγαιναν και αυτοί "μέσα". 

Τώρα εάν είσαι αδύναμος χαρακτήρας και δεις στην πορεία πως κάποιες ενέργειες δεν σε αλλάζουνε φυσικά και θα πας σε έναν ειδικό.

Και εγώ ξέρω και πάλι πάνω από 900000000000000000000 άτομα που πήγανε στον κάθε ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο και όχι απλά δεν έγινε τίποτα αλλά χειροτέρεψε η κατάσταση τους συν την σπατάλη του χρηματικού ποσού.

Η ουσία είναι μία. Στο χέρι σου είναι να αντιμετωπίσεις κάποια πράγματα ως ένα βαθμό και να αξιοποιήσεις τις πιθανότητες που έχεις μπροστά σου. Το να έχεις πρόβλημα δεν είναι εξαναγκαστικό πως είσαι "άρρωστος", "θες χάπια", "μπες μέσα" και στο χέρι σου είναι πως θα το χειριστής.

Εάν κάθε φορά που άνθρωπος έλεγε έχω πρόβλημα, τότε η άνθρωπος είναι άρρωστος από την μέρα που υπήρξε και πρέπει να μας βάλουνε μέσα και να μας χλαπακίσουνε. 

Έτσι και αλλιώς, η κοπέλα εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είπε πως έχει κάνει κάποια βήματα προόδου, μετά ξαναέπεσε στην αρχική φάση αλλά μετά το πάλεψε και αυτό είναι το θετικό και θα συνεχίσει να το παλεύει μέχρι να δει πως πράγματα πρέπει να ξαναδεί ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο.

Και ναι θα παίζουμε με τις λέξεις γιατί άλλο είναι να πεις κάποιον τρελό/τρελάκια και άλλο να πεις "δεν είναι στα καλά του", "περνάει κρίση", "περνάει την φάση της εφηβείας". Με δουλεύεις τώρα ή πραγματικά δεν ξέρετε το βάρος της κάθε λέξης;

Συν ότι για να σε πούνε "άρρωστο" επιστημονικά/κλινικά πρέπει πρώτον να καλύπτεις κάποια κριτήρια + και αυτό να ενισχύετε με την συλλογή και καταγραφή πληροφοριών από ιατρικά/ψυχολογικά τεστ και γενικής εποπτείας. Η σωστή δουλειά έτσι γίνεται. Η δουλειά της πλάκας γίνεται αλλιώς.

Τώρα *το να θεωρείς* πως έχεις δικαίωμα να λες ότι ο άλλος είναι άρρωστος ή έχει μια αρρώστια από την στιγμή που δεν το κατέχεις το αντικείμενο, είναι εγκληματικά λάθος. Το τόπικ δεν είναι "ποιος είναι ο ορισμός της αρρώστιας για εσάς" για να γράψουμε τι θεωρούμε εμείς.

Ναι ρε φίλε είσαι απολύτως λάθος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> *ναι, θα ελεγα οτι ευθυνεται ο χαρακτηρας κ το πώς εβλεπα τα πραγματα αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κατι που συνειδητα επιλεγεις.
> τα εβλεπα ολα χαλια. εγω εβλεπα οτι δεν καταλαβαινω τπτ απο μαθηματα, οτι δεν μπορω να σπουδασω τελικα, οτι ειμαι ασχημη, χοντρη, δε θα βρω ποτε γκομενο, οι αλλοι δε με θελουν κ δεν ξερω τι αλλο. ε, νιωθεις κ χαλια, πιστευεις οτι δε μπορεις να κανεις τπτ, απο εκει κ περα δε θελει κ πολυ...*
> 
> 
> Η αρρώστια που είναι; Έχω μιλήσει με 900000000000000000000 παιδιά στην ηλικία μου με παρόμοια προβλήματα. Κατάθλιψή, ανασφάλεια, αδυναμία να ελέγξεις τις σκέψεις σου και τα συναισθήματα σου και τα λοιπά. Πήγανε όλοι "μέσα"; Όχι. Ο ένας βρήκε σχέση, ο άλλος άρχιζε να γράψει, ο τρίτος άρχισε την ζωγραφική, ο τέταρτος παίζει σε μπάντα, ο πέμπτος πήρε πτυχίο, ο έκτος βρήκε καλή δουλειά, ο έβδομος έλαβε μέρος σε εθελοντικές οργανώσεις κατά του ΧΠΦΣ. Ο καθένας μπορεί να βρει "γιατρειά" ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον που βρίσκεται και αυτά που έχει και αυτά που δεν έχει και αναλόγως το παρελθόν του καθενός.
> 
> Εάν δεν κάνανε απολύτως τίποτα, εννοείται πως θα πήγαιναν και αυτοί "μέσα". 
> 
> Τώρα εάν είσαι αδύναμος χαρακτήρας και δεις στην πορεία πως κάποιες ενέργειες δεν σε αλλάζουνε φυσικά και θα πας σε έναν ειδικό.
> ...


ότι να ναι.....

Λου....πάμε να φτιάξουμε μια μπάντα, να τα φτιάξουμε μεταξύ μας, ν αρχίσουμε να ζωγραφίζουμε, (ξέρω κάποιον να μας μάθει :ρ), να γίνουμε εθελοντές για τη διάσωση της πεσκαντρίτσας, όλοι μαζί από δω μήπως και βρούμε γιατρειά......:ρ

----------


## fackatos

> ότι να ναι.....
> 
> Λου....πάμε να φτιάξουμε μια μπάντα, να τα φτιάξουμε μεταξύ μας, ν αρχίσουμε να ζωγραφίζουμε, (ξέρω κάποιον να μας μάθει :ρ), να γίνουμε εθελοντές για τη διάσωση της πεσκαντρίτσας, όλοι μαζί από δω μήπως και βρούμε γιατρειά......:ρ


Εγώ πουλάω χάπια 2+1 δώρο. Άμα θες εδώ είμαι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εγώ πουλάω χάπια 2+1 δώρο. Άμα θες εδώ είμαι.



απ΄οτι φαίνεται δεν κάνουν καλή δουλειά, οπότε θα προτιμήσω άλλη άκρη...

----------


## soft

.................

----------


## fackatos

> απ΄οτι φαίνεται δεν κάνουν καλή δουλειά, οπότε θα προτιμήσω άλλη άκρη...


Ε ναι τώρα. Η δικιά σου άκρη περί αρρώστιας είναι σοφία θεού.

----------


## Lou!

φακατος να σου πω που ειναι η αρρωστια. [ειπα οτι σε πολλους μπορει να φταιει ο τροπος που λειτουργουν (χαρακτηρας, οπως θες πες το). σε καποιους μπορει να ειναι κ πιο βιολογικη κ να εμφανιζεται κ χωρις αφορμη καν.]

εσυ εκεινη την ωρα δε βλεπεις το προβληματικο του χαρακτηρα, αυτο θελει καποια ψυχοθεραπευτικη δουλεια για να αρχισεις να το βλεπεις.

βλεπεις ολα τα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης που ειναι:

νιωθεις χαλια η πολυ χαλια για ενα μεγαλο κομματι της μερας, σχεδον καθε μερα. σε παιρνει απο κατω για καθε ψυλλου πηδημα. επειδη πηρες ενα γνωστο για καφε κ σου ειπε οχι, επειδη εχασες το λεωφορειο, επειδη δε βρηκες μπλουζακι να σου παει κλπ. γενικως γινεσαι υπερευαισθητος, που ειναι πολυ κουραστικο.

αρχιζεις να εχει παρα πολλες ασχημες σκεψεις για τον εαυτο σου, το μελλον σου, τον κοσμο, τους αλλους. σκεφτεσαι οτι εισαι αχρηστος , δε θα τα καταφερεις, οι αλλοι δε σε θελουν, τι θα απογινεις κλπ (βαλτο κ αυτο αρκετη ωρα καθε μερα, οχι 5 λεπτακια).

αρχιζεις κ κουραζεσαι σωματικα ευκολα. θελεις να κοιμασαι πιο πολυ η εχεις αυπνιες, σου κοβεται η ορεξη απο τη στενοχωρια η σου ανοιγει η ορεξη, αν εισαι απο αυτους που ξεσπαν τη στενοχωρια τους στο φαι.

αρχιζεις να γινεσαι αργοστροφος κ να μην καταλαβαινεις τοσα πολλα. η μνημη σου πεφτει, η ικανοτητα συγκεντρωσης πεφτει.

δε θελεις να δεις ανθρωπο, νιωθεις οτι κανεις δε θα σε θελει ετσι μιζερος που εισαι. καθεσαι μονος λοιπον κ αποφευγεις να βλεπεις ανθρωπους.

δεν εχεις ορεξη για τπτ, ουτε για τις πιο αγαπημενες σου ασχολιες. η κακη σου διαθεση επισκιαζει τα παντα. προτιμας να κατσεις στο κρεβατι παρεα με τις ασχημες σκεψεις σου παρα να σηκωθεις να πας να δεις μια ταινια που υπο κανονικες συνθηκες θα ηθελες πολυ να δεις!

μπορει να σκεφτεσαι οτι θελεις κ να πεθανεις.

ολα αυτα σου φαινονται υγιη?

περιττο να σου πω οτι ολο αυτο το πακετο βιωνεται εμπειρικα κ ειναι πολυ πιο οδυνηρο απο οτι οταν διαβαζεις τα συμτωματα σε ενα ενημερωτικο φυλλαδιακι περι καταθλιψης
ειναι σαν το ζωντανο σεξ με εραστη με σαρκα κ οστα κ τον οδηγο αυτοβοηθειας που μιλαει για το σεξ, απλα στην αρνητικη του εκδοχη.
αν με πιανεις.

----------


## Lou!

> Ε ναι τώρα. Η δικιά σου άκρη περί αρρώστιας είναι σοφία θεού.


φακατος δεν τα λεμε μονο εμεις, ανοιξε κ κανα βιβλιο ψυχιατρικης απο καθηγητες να διαβασεις λιγο!

----------


## Lou!

> ότι να ναι.....
> 
> Λου....πάμε να φτιάξουμε μια μπάντα, να τα φτιάξουμε μεταξύ μας, ν αρχίσουμε να ζωγραφίζουμε, (ξέρω κάποιον να μας μάθει :ρ), να γίνουμε εθελοντές για τη διάσωση της πεσκαντρίτσας, όλοι μαζί από δω μήπως και βρούμε γιατρειά......:ρ


Θεοφανια παμε για την μπαντα, κ τη διασωση πεσκανδριτσας! (+ ενα ανεπισημο ρεπ ποιντ απο μενα)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια παμε για την μπαντα, κ τη διασωση πεσκανδριτσας! (+ ενα ανεπισημο ρεπ ποιντ απο μενα εδω)


σου χω δωσει πολλα ανεπίσημα απόψε, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετα καταντά κουραστικό να συ΄μφωνώ τόσο μαζί σου.... :Smile:

----------


## fackatos

Δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται κατάθλιψη. Όπως και δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται μοναξιά. Όπως και δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται απογοήτευση, απόρριψη, και τα λοιπά. Όπως είπες αυτά είναι συμπτώματα και όχι οι λόγοι. Η κατάθλιψή και όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά γιατί είναι αισθήματα και τα αισθήματα είναι φυσιολογικά, γεννιέσαι με αυτά και δεν έχεις αρρώστια όταν πονάς/έχεις θλίψη. Και επίσης δεν μπορείς να κολλήσεις την "κατάθλιψη" ούτε να πεθάνεις από την κατάθλιψη. Είναι ένα σύμπτωμα/νοηματική κατάσταση. Η κατάθλιψη είναι και απόφαση και ούτε αλλάζει την βιοχημεία του μυαλού σου. Το μόνο που υπάρχει στην επιστημονική λογοτεχνία είναι πως η κατάθλιψη μερικές φορές συμπεριφέρεται όπως και μία αρρώστια. Και η κατάθλιψη δεν θεραπεύεται απλά ελέγχεται σε ένα φυσιολογικό βαθμό μέσω φαρμάκων ή μη-φαρμακευτικής πρακτικής.

Όταν μάθετε τι εστί αρρώστια και ποια είναι τα κριτήρια και να μην πετάγεται ο καθένας/καθεμιά που δεν ξέρει, τότε ξαναμιλάμε.

----------


## Sofia

Factatos,
καλως ηρθες....

ομως διαβαζοντας αυτο που γραφεις εδω ακριβως, δεν καταλαβαινω πρωτα πρωτα το υφος σου...Μαλλον απαξιωτικο...γιατι ετσι? Κ απο οσο ειδα-η Lou δεν σου μιλησε σε αναλογο υφος, μαλλον προσπαθει να σου περασει το βιωμα της. Πιστευω ακραδαντα, πώς αν σε κατι αξιζει για να μην πω επιβαλλεται, ειναι ο σεβασμος στην καταθεση του βιωματος απο τον οποιονδηποτε. Ακομα κ ανωνυμα, απαιτει ενα θαρρος κ δεν ειναι για εμπαιγμο...Αλοιμονο δλδ...Πισω απο την ανωνυμια κ πισω απο την οθονη μας, μιλαμε με μια ψυχη. 

Τωρα για το περιεχομενο των οσων λες: ποιος ειπε οτι δεν εχεις αρρωστια οταν πονας ή εχεις θλιψη? ποιος ειπε οτι δεν πεθαινεις απο καταθλιψη? επισης δεν νομιζω να ειπε η Λου οτι η καταθλιψη θεραπευεται μεσω φαρμακων...αλλα οτι τη βοηθησαν να κρατηθει σε ενα επιπεδο. 

Τελος, να σου πω οτι πολλες σωματικες ασθενειες (γιατι μαλλον μονο οτι προκαλειται στο σωμα αναγνωριζεις ως ασθενεια), συνδεονται πλεον και με την καταθλιψη κ σιγουρα δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ανθρωποι με πολλες σωματικες ασθενειες ειχαν στο ιστορικο τους χρονια καταθλιψη. Κ μπορουμε πολλοι δυστυχως να το γνωριζουμε προσωπικα ή μεσω κοντινων μας ανθρωπων, οποτε προσεχε οταν λες οτι πεταγεται ο καθενας που δεν ξερει.Εσυ απο που κ ως που ξερεις ο καθενας τι περναει?

----------


## ανεμος

> συμφωνω μαζι σου ανεμε. αν προσεξες, αυτα που λες εσυ τα αναφερω κ εγω με αλλα λογια. οταν πιο πανω εγραψα, οτι σε καθε δυσκολια το "θελω να πεθανω" το εχω καραμελα, ειναι σαν αυτο που λες εσυ "το βαζω κατω με το παραμικρο". ας πουμε οτι αυτο ειναι μια αδυναμια του χαρακτηρα μας που εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα να αντικαταστησω με καποια μεθοδο πιο λειτουργικη. κ ολα αυτα που εγραψα περι δυσλειτουργικου χαρακτηρα ουσιαστικα ειναι τροποι να βλεπεις τα πραγματα κ να λειτουργεις που σε φερνουν σε συναισθηματικα αδιεξοδα κ πτωσεις πολυ πιο συχνα κ ευκολα απο οτι ενας αλλος ανθρωπος που θα εχει καλυτερους τροπους να διαχειρζεται τα προβληματα του.
> 
> απλα, ολα αυτα, αρχικα τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι συνειδητα επιλεγμενα. καπως εχουν διαμορφωθει κ σε καθε δυσκολια αναδυονται αυθορμητα κ σαν σκεψεις κ σαν πολυ υπουλες ασυνειδητες σκεψεις, κ σαν συναισθηματα κ σαν συμπεριφορες. οποτε δεν ειναι συνειδητη επιλογη το να πεφτει καποιος σε καταθλιψη, δεν παταει ενα κουμπι, α, τωρα θα πατησω το κουμπι [depression mode on]. προκυπτουν αυθορμητα. γι αυτο κ κανουμε ψυχοθεραπεια, για να καταλαβουμε τι σκατα κανουμε λαθος κ με ποιους καλυτερους τροπους μπορουμε να μαθουμε να λειτουργουμε. τωρα, αν καποιος κανει ψυχοθεραπεια, εφαρμοσει στην πραξη τις νεες μεθοδους, ξεμπλοκαρει κ ανοιξει επιλογες που πριν του ηταν αδυνατον ψυχολογικα να εφαρμοσει κ μετα απο ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια, αφου γνωριζει οτι μπορει στην πραξη να αντιμετωπιζει τη ζωη με ενα πιο θετικο τροπο, αυτος αποφασισει να ξαναεπιστρεψει στις παλιες μεθοδους με τις οποιες παθαινε καταθλιψη, τοτε θα αποκαλεσω την καταθλιψη επιλογη. αλλα οταν για εναν ανθρωπο ο δρομος που οδηγει στην καταθλιψη ειναι ο μονος δρομος που ξερει να βαδιζει, τοτε για τι επιλογη μιλαμε?


συμφωνω μαζι σου Lou....................
Για αυτο και εγω προσωπικα στο σημερα εχω απλα εστιασει στην φυγοκεντρικη ταση του μυαλου μου συνειδητου και ασυνειδητου να απομακρυνεται απο την θετικη πλευρα και να ρεπει προς την αρνητικη δλδ στον τροπο που εχει προγραμματιστει να δουλευει στο παρελθον.Αν εγω εχω μαθει στο <<τι κανεις?>> του αλλου να σκεφτομαι <<τι θελει αυτος απο μενα?>>(καχυποψια)τοτε ο αγωνας εστιαζεται αυτο να γινει<<καλα ειμαι,εσυ?>> χωρις παρεμβολες η disturbance..............................

----------


## fackatos

> Factatos,
> καλως ηρθες....
> 
> ομως διαβαζοντας αυτο που γραφεις εδω ακριβως, δεν καταλαβαινω πρωτα πρωτα το υφος σου...Μαλλον απαξιωτικο...γιατι ετσι? Κ απο οσο ειδα-η Lou δεν σου μιλησε σε αναλογο υφος, μαλλον προσπαθει να σου περασει το βιωμα της. Πιστευω ακραδαντα, πώς αν σε κατι αξιζει για να μην πω επιβαλλεται, ειναι ο σεβασμος στην καταθεση του βιωματος απο τον οποιονδηποτε. Ακομα κ ανωνυμα, απαιτει ενα θαρρος κ δεν ειναι για εμπαιγμο...Αλοιμονο δλδ...Πισω απο την ανωνυμια κ πισω απο την οθονη μας, μιλαμε με μια ψυχη. 
> 
> Τωρα για το περιεχομενο των οσων λες: ποιος ειπε οτι δεν εχεις αρρωστια οταν πονας ή εχεις θλιψη? ποιος ειπε οτι δεν πεθαινεις απο καταθλιψη? επισης δεν νομιζω να ειπε η Λου οτι η καταθλιψη θεραπευεται μεσω φαρμακων...αλλα οτι τη βοηθησαν να κρατηθει σε ενα επιπεδο. 
> 
> Τελος, να σου πω οτι πολλες σωματικες ασθενειες (γιατι μαλλον μονο οτι προκαλειται στο σωμα αναγνωριζεις ως ασθενεια), συνδεονται πλεον και με την καταθλιψη κ σιγουρα δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ανθρωποι με πολλες σωματικες ασθενειες ειχαν στο ιστορικο τους χρονια καταθλιψη. Κ μπορουμε πολλοι δυστυχως να το γνωριζουμε προσωπικα ή μεσω κοντινων μας ανθρωπων, οποτε προσεχε οταν λες οτι πεταγεται ο καθενας που δεν ξερει.Εσυ απο που κ ως που ξερεις ο καθενας τι περναει?


Η επιστήμη και η ψυχολογία είναι επιστήμη, και η ψυχιατρική είναι επιστήμη. Όταν καταρριφτεί ο ορισμός της κατάθλιψης και γίνει αρρώστια που δεν πρόκειται γιατί δεν έχει καμία απολύτως λογική, τότε ξαναμιλάμε. Το τι περνάει ο καθένας είναι παντελώς άσχετο με τον ορισμό μίας κατάστασης που έχει ερευνηθεί με επιστημονικούς όρους. Δεν παν να λες ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι μέρος του σχεδίου του θεού, αυτά δεν αλλάζει σε τίποτα τα πράγματα όπως έχουν.

----------


## Lou!

> Δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται κατάθλιψη. Όπως και δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται μοναξιά. Όπως και δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται απογοήτευση, απόρριψη, και τα λοιπά. Όπως είπες αυτά είναι συμπτώματα και όχι οι λόγοι. Η κατάθλιψή και όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά γιατί είναι αισθήματα και τα αισθήματα είναι φυσιολογικά, γεννιέσαι με αυτά και δεν έχεις αρρώστια όταν πονάς/έχεις θλίψη. Και επίσης δεν μπορείς να κολλήσεις την "κατάθλιψη" ούτε να πεθάνεις από την κατάθλιψη.


fackatos, εχεις μπερδεψει νομιζω την καταθλιψη με τη φυσιολογικη θλιψη. αλλο η θλιψη, αλλο η καταθλιψη. η θλιψη ειναι οντως φυσιολογικο συναισθημα κ ολοι το βιωνουν, η καταθλιψη ειναι συνολο απο συναισθηματα, σκεψεις, διαταραχη στη συγκεντρωση, τη μνημη κλπ κ την περναει ενα 15% του πληθυσμου κ ειναι περα απο το οριο του φυσιολογικου. διαβασε κ ενημερωσου. για το αν μπορεις να "κολλησεις" την καταθλιψη, κατσε να σε βαλουμε παρεα με 5 καταθλιπτικους ολη μερα για μια ενδομαδα, κ μετα θα μας πεις. για το αν μπορεις να πεθανεις απο καταθλιψη, ενα 10% των καταθλιπτικων αυτοκτονει, δε μιλαω για αποπειρα, μιλαω για πετυχημενη αυτοκτονια. κ ειναι η πρωτη αιτια (αν δεν κανω λαθος) αυτοκτονιας.

----------


## rock

> *Δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται κατάθλιψη. Όπως και δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται μοναξιά.* *Όπως και δεν υπάρχει αρρώστια που λέγεται απογοήτευση, απόρριψη, και τα λοιπά.** Όπως είπες αυτά είναι συμπτώματα και όχι οι λόγοι.* *Η κατάθλιψή και όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά γιατί είναι αισθήματα και τα αισθήματα είναι φυσιολογικά, γεννιέσαι με αυτά και δεν έχεις αρρώστια όταν πονάς/έχεις θλίψη. Και επίσης δεν μπορείς να κολλήσεις την "κατάθλιψη" ούτε να πεθάνεις από την κατάθλιψη. Είναι ένα σύμπτωμα/νοηματική κατάσταση. Η κατάθλιψη είναι και απόφαση και ούτε αλλάζει την βιοχημεία του μυαλού σου.* Το μόνο που υπάρχει στην επιστημονική λογοτεχνία είναι πως η κατάθλιψη μερικές φορές συμπεριφέρεται όπως και μία αρρώστια. Και η κατάθλιψη δεν θεραπεύεται απλά ελέγχεται σε ένα φυσιολογικό βαθμό μέσω φαρμάκων ή μη-φαρμακευτικής πρακτικής.
> 
> Όταν μάθετε τι εστί αρρώστια και ποια είναι τα κριτήρια και να μην πετάγεται ο καθένας/καθεμιά που δεν ξέρει, τότε ξαναμιλάμε.


1) Απο που κι ως που ειναι ιδιο το να λεει καποιος οτι εχει καταθλιψη με το να λεει οτι εχει απογοητευση/μοναξια/απορριψη ξεχωριστα? Η καταθλιψη ειναι μια κατασταση και οχι ενα συμπτωμα, ενα συνολο πραγματων κι οχι ενα συγκεκριμενο χαρακτηριστικο.
2) Πως ξερεις εσυ ποτε η καταθλιψη ειναι συμπτωμα απο κατι και ποτε ειναι αιτια για κατι?
3) Το να γεννιεσαι με τη φυσιολογικη θλιψη δεν εχει σχεση με μια καταθλιψη που δεν εχει φανερη αιτια. Επισης αλλο η καταθλιψη εξαιτιας συγκεκριμενου γεγονοτος και αλλο η καταθλιψη που κραταει χρονια και περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τη ζωη καποιου.
4) Ποιος σου ειπε οτι δε μπορεις να πεθανεις απο καταθλιψη?
5) Ποιος σου ειπε οτι η καταθλιψη ειναι αποφαση?

----------


## fackatos

> 1) Απο που κι ως που ειναι ιδιο το να λεει καποιος οτι εχει καταθλιψη με το να λεει οτι εχει απογοητευση/μοναξια/απορριψη ξεχωριστα? Η καταθλιψη ειναι μια κατασταση και οχι ενα συμπτωμα, ενα συνολο πραγματων κι οχι ενα συγκεκριμενο χαρακτηριστικο.
> 2) Πως ξερεις εσυ ποτε η καταθλιψη ειναι συμπτωμα απο κατι και ποτε ειναι αιτια για κατι?
> 3) Το να γεννιεσαι με τη φυσιολογικη θλιψη δεν εχει σχεση με μια καταθλιψη που δεν εχει φανερη αιτια. Επισης αλλο η καταθλιψη εξαιτιας συγκεκριμενου γεγονοτος και αλλο η καταθλιψη που κραταει χρονια και περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τη ζωη καποιου.
> 4) Ποιος σου ειπε οτι δε μπορεις να πεθανεις απο καταθλιψη?
> 5) Ποιος σου ειπε οτι η καταθλιψη ειναι αποφαση?


Λοιπόν δεν θα κάνω μαθήματα. 

1.Είπα ακριβώς τι μπορεί να είναι η κατάθλιψη σε σχέση με τις επιστημονικές μελέτες.
2.Μου το πε η επιστήμη.
3.Ναι η κατάθλιψη δεν έχει σχέση με την φυσιολογική θλίψη. Η κατάθλιψη είναι ένας εξωγήινος ή μπορεί να είναι ένα υπερφυσικό προϊόν του ανθρώπινου μυαλού. ΛΟΛ
4.Το να θες να πεθάνεις είναι απόφαση δική σου. Το να πεθάνεις από καρκίνο δεν είναι απόφαση δική σου. Δεν λες "θέλω να πεθάνω γιατί μου το είπε η κατάθλιψη" ΛΟΛ.
5.Εσένα ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι;

Πηγές έχεις; Τι έχεις εκτός από φιλοσοφίες με 0 αποδείξεις; Ακριβώς τίποτα, απλά τυπική λογοδιάρροια.

Και όποιος πιστεύει ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι αρρώστια, είστε κωμικοτραγικοί και αμόρφωτοι.

----------


## keep_walking

> Λοιπόν δεν θα κάνω μαθήματα. 
> 
> 1.Είπα ακριβώς τι μπορεί να είναι η κατάθλιψη σε σχέση με τις επιστημονικές μελέτες.
> 2.Μου το πε η επιστήμη.
> 3.Ναι η κατάθλιψη δεν έχει σχέση με την φυσιολογική θλίψη. Η κατάθλιψη είναι ένας εξωγήινος ή μπορεί να είναι ένα υπερφυσικό προϊόν του ανθρώπινου μυαλού. ΛΟΛ
> 4.Το να θες να πεθάνεις είναι απόφαση δική σου. Το να πεθάνεις από καρκίνο δεν είναι απόφαση δική σου. Δεν λες "θέλω να πεθάνω γιατί μου το είπε η κατάθλιψη" ΛΟΛ.
> 5.Εσένα ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι;
> 
> Πηγές έχεις; Τι έχεις εκτός από φιλοσοφίες με 0 αποδείξεις; Ακριβώς τίποτα, απλά τυπική λογοδιάρροια.
> ...


Οταν κατι φτανει στο θανατο εναν ανθρωπο , ενα ον που ειναι προγραμματισμενο να επιβιωνει...τοτε αυτο το κατι λεγεται αρωστια.
Εκτος εαν ο εγκεφαλος δεν αποτελειται απο υλη και δεν δυναται να νοσησει...ειναι δηλαδη κατι με θεϊκη υφη.

Εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι απο υλη και εν δυναμει νοσει οπως καθε τι υλικο πανω στον ανθρωπο.

----------


## keep_walking

Και μαλιστα εαν το φτασουμε στα ακρα οπως μερικοι πιστευουν....η σκεψη ειναι ο κυριος αιτιος για τις περισσοτερες ασθενειες και οταν νοσει αυτη , νοσει ολο το σωμα.

Θεραπευοντας τη σκεψη , κανεις μεγαλο καλο σε ολο τον οργανισμο...το θεμα ειναι ισως να μην εχουμε τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις να φτασουμε σε υψηλα επιπεδα 

αποτελεσματικοτητας.

----------


## rock

> Λοιπόν δεν θα κάνω μαθήματα. 
> 
> 1.Είπα ακριβώς τι μπορεί να είναι η κατάθλιψη σε σχέση με τις επιστημονικές μελέτες.
> 2.Μου το πε η επιστήμη.
> 3.Ναι η κατάθλιψη δεν έχει σχέση με την φυσιολογική θλίψη. Η κατάθλιψη είναι ένας εξωγήινος ή μπορεί να είναι ένα υπερφυσικό προϊόν του ανθρώπινου μυαλού. ΛΟΛ
> 4.Το να θες να πεθάνεις είναι απόφαση δική σου. Το να πεθάνεις από καρκίνο δεν είναι απόφαση δική σου. Δεν λες "θέλω να πεθάνω γιατί μου το είπε η κατάθλιψη" ΛΟΛ.
> 5.Εσένα ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι;
> 
> Πηγές έχεις; Τι έχεις εκτός από φιλοσοφίες με 0 αποδείξεις; Ακριβώς τίποτα, απλά τυπική λογοδιάρροια.
> ...


Δε σου ζητησε κανεις να κανεις μαθηματα.
Το ποστ μου δεν ελεγε τιποτα απολυτως σχετικα με αρρωστια. Παρ'ολα αυτα δε βλεπω να απαντας σε αυτα που σε ρωτησα , αντιθετα προσπαθεις να κανεις τον εξυπνο.
Οι πηγες μου σε οσα γραφω προερχονται ειτε απο τους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους ειτε απο τον εαυτο μου, ειτε απο αλλα πραγματα. Διαλογος ομως δε βλεπω να μπορει να γινει, αρα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει και λογος να ασχοληθω αλλο.

----------


## fackatos

> Δε σου ζητησε κανεις να κανεις μαθηματα.
> Το ποστ μου δεν ελεγε τιποτα απολυτως σχετικα με αρρωστια. Παρ'ολα αυτα δε βλεπω να απαντας σε αυτα που σε ρωτησα , αντιθετα προσπαθεις να κανεις τον εξυπνο.
> Οι πηγες μου σε οσα γραφω προερχονται ειτε απο τους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους ειτε απο τον εαυτο μου, ειτε απο αλλα πραγματα. Διαλογος ομως δε βλεπω να μπορει να γινει, αρα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει και λογος να ασχοληθω αλλο.


Για να υπάρχει διάλογος, *ουσιαστικός* θα πρέπει το θέμα μας στην σήμερον ημέρα να είναι αμφιλεγόμενο και κατά προτίμηση *επιστημονικά αμφιλεγόμενο* [π.χ συνείδηση, πια είναι η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση/θεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη - φάρμακα ή θεραπεία ψυχολογίας ή και τα δύο ή τίποτα από τα δύο, μέτρα κατά του αλκοολισμού - καλύτερο είναι να προσπαθούμε να το αποκλείσουμε αυτό το ενδεχόμενο με υψηλές τιμές, πιο σκληρούς νόμους ή μέσο οργανώσεων και άλλων εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων, πως μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε καλύτερο αυτό το πρόβλημα, λύσεις για τον περιβάλλον]. 

Άμα θες να πεις την δικιά σου κατάθλιψη, την δικιά σου εμπειρία ως "αρρώστια" μεταφορικά εννοείται, να το κάνεις. Αλλά δικαίωμα να πεις την κατάθλιψη αλλουνού "αρρώστια" και να το εννοείς στην κυριολεξία δεν το έχεις.

Οι εμπειρίες τον άλλων δεν βγάζουνε ορισμούς επιστημονικών όρων. Ο καρκίνος είναι ένας και είναι μία ασθένεια ή ομάδα ασθενειών όπου πολλαπλασιάζονται τα κύτταρα. Δεν παν να λες ότι έχεις τον δαίμονα μέσα σου, ότι σε τιμώρησε ο θεός, ότι είναι το σύμβολο του διαβόλου και τα λοιπά, η αλήθεια είναι μία. Ο καρκίνος είναι ασθένεια. Δεν είναι κάτι αμφιλεγόμενο που με βάση την εμπειρία μου τον περιγράφω και θεωρώ αυτή την περιγραφή/ορισμό σωστή-ό.

----------


## fackatos

> Οταν κατι φτανει στο θανατο εναν ανθρωπο , ενα ον που ειναι προγραμματισμενο να επιβιωνει...τοτε αυτο το κατι λεγεται αρωστια.
> Εκτος εαν ο εγκεφαλος δεν αποτελειται απο υλη και δεν δυναται να νοσησει...ειναι δηλαδη κατι με θεϊκη υφη.
> 
> Εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι απο υλη και εν δυναμει νοσει οπως καθε τι υλικο πανω στον ανθρωπο.


Πρώτον, το να πεθάνεις είναι δικιά σου απόφαση. Δεν σε αναγκάζει κανένας, δεν υπάρχει κανένας αόρατος οργανισμός, θεός, δαίμονας, και υπερφυσικό όν, κακό μάτι, ζωντανός οργανισμός. Αυτά είναι καθαρά φαντασιώσεις. Ούτε κάτι είναι ούτε τίποτα και ούτε έχει κάτι μεταφυσικό πάνω του. Eίναι αίσθημα ή νοηματική κατάταση και τίποτα λιγότερο και τίποτα περισσότερο. 

Δεύτερον, αφού πραγματικά ΔΕΝ ξέρεις τα κριτήρια που υπάρχουνε για να θεωρηθεί κάτι αρρώστια, γιατί γράφεις τις φαντασιώσεις σου;

----------


## ανεμος

> Για να υπάρχει διάλογος, *ουσιαστικός* θα πρέπει το θέμα μας στην σήμερον ημέρα να είναι αμφιλεγόμενο και κατά προτίμηση *επιστημονικά αμφιλεγόμενο* [π.χ συνείδηση, πια είναι η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση/θεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη - φάρμακα ή θεραπεία ψυχολογίας ή και τα δύο ή τίποτα από τα δύο, μέτρα κατά του αλκοολισμού - καλύτερο είναι να προσπαθούμε να το αποκλείσουμε αυτό το ενδεχόμενο με υψηλές τιμές, πιο σκληρούς νόμους ή μέσο οργανώσεων και άλλων εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων, πως μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε καλύτερο αυτό το πρόβλημα, λύσεις για τον περιβάλλον]. 
> 
> Άμα θες να πεις την δικιά σου κατάθλιψη, την δικιά σου εμπειρία ως "αρρώστια" μεταφορικά εννοείται, να το κάνεις. Αλλά δικαίωμα να πεις την κατάθλιψη αλλουνού "αρρώστια" και να το εννοείς στην κυριολεξία δεν το έχεις.
> 
> Οι εμπειρίες τον άλλων δεν βγάζουνε ορισμούς επιστημονικών όρων. Ο καρκίνος είναι ένας και είναι μία ασθένεια ή ομάδα ασθενειών όπου πολλαπλασιάζονται τα κύτταρα. Δεν παν να λες ότι έχεις τον δαίμονα μέσα σου, ότι σε τιμώρησε ο θεός, ότι είναι το σύμβολο του διαβόλου και τα λοιπά, η αλήθεια είναι μία. Ο καρκίνος είναι ασθένεια. Δεν είναι κάτι αμφιλεγόμενο που με βάση την εμπειρία μου τον περιγράφω και θεωρώ αυτή την περιγραφή/ορισμό σωστή-ό.


ναι ρε μαγκα μαθε μας και πως θα μιλαμε,τι θα γραφουμε και γενικα φτιαξε και καινουργιους κανονες στο φορουμ..........................στην ακρη μαγκες ηρθε ο φακατος
φακατο,φακατο να πω μαθημα?.........χαχα
ουστ......ζωντοβολο.........που ρθες εδω να μας τη πεις..........
α και σου αφιερωνω και αυτο για την συγνωμη που δεν ζητησες..................

----------


## Sofia

> . 
> 
> Δεύτερον, αφού πραγματικά ΔΕΝ ξέρεις τα κριτήρια που υπάρχουνε για να θεωρηθεί κάτι αρρώστια, γιατί γράφεις τις φαντασιώσεις σου;


H λεξη σεβασμος σου λεει κατι?

----------


## Θεοφανία

...χμμμμ...εμένα μου έλλειψαν τα τρολ...βασικά είχα καιρό να διαβάσω, "μαλλον έχεις πάρει τα χάπια σου και λες τέτοια"....αχ τι μου θύμισε!!
Εκείνο το αγόρι απ τη γαλλία που έφαγε μπαν και κλωτσοπατινάδα που ακόμη πρέπει να τη σκέφτεται......:ρ

----------


## rock

fackatos παλι για το θεμα περι αρρωστιας λες ενω κ παλι δε μπηκα σε αυτη την αντιπαραθεση.

Αγνοεις ενα πολυ βασικο κομματι, *γενετικους/βιολογικους παραγοντες*. *Πως μιλας για ''αποφαση καποιου να εχει καταθλιψη'' οταν εμπλεκονται τετοιοι παραγοντες στη δημιουργια της καταθλιψης?* Και ξαναλεω δε μιλαμε για καταθλιψη που οφειλεται σε συγκεκριμενο γεγονος μονο, αλλα για γενικοτερη ταση.

----------


## Lou!

φακατος

+ να συμπληρωσω πανω στην ιδεα της ροκ, ποσο ελευθερη κ συγκροτημενη ειναι η επιλογη καποιου να αυτοκτονησει, οταν συνηθως αυτη την αποφαση την παιρνει ενω ειναι κυριευμενος απο πολυ εντονα αρνητικα συναισθηματα, πχ απογοητευσης, απελπισιας? πραγματι, κανεις δεν του βαζει το πιστολι στον κροταφο να αυτοκτονησει, μηπως ομως στο ψυχολογικο επιπεδο δεν ειναι τοσο ελευθερος οσο μπορει να φαινεται στα ματια ενος εξωτερικου παρατηρητη κ μηπως στο ψυχ επιπεδο δε διαθετει τοση ελευθερια οσο ισχυριζεσαι? [οντας δεσμιος εντονων ψυχικων συγκρουσεων]

----------


## fackatos

> fackatos παλι για το θεμα περι αρρωστιας λες ενω κ παλι δε μπηκα σε αυτη την αντιπαραθεση.
> 
> Αγνοεις ενα πολυ βασικο κομματι, *γενετικους/βιολογικους παραγοντες*. *Πως μιλας για ''αποφαση καποιου να εχει καταθλιψη'' οταν εμπλεκονται τετοιοι παραγοντες στη δημιουργια της καταθλιψης?* Και ξαναλεω δε μιλαμε για καταθλιψη που οφειλεται σε συγκεκριμενο γεγονος μονο, αλλα για γενικοτερη ταση.


Πρώτον. Δεν υπάρχει καμία έρευνα που έχει βγάλει συμπέρασμα πως υπάρχει "γονίδιο κατάθλιψης" ή "γονίδια" και κάποιος έχει κατάθλιψη λόγο οικογενειακής ιστορίας. Αυτό που παραδέχεται μάλλον δέχεται πιο σωστά η επιστήμη είναι το ενδεχόμενο/πιθανότητα ένα μέλος της οικογένειας να έχει κατάθλιψη λόγο οικογενειακής προϊστορίας *συγκριτικά* με ένα μέλος που η οικογενειακή του προϊστορία. Είναι σπάνιο/εξαίρεση και για να αποδειχτεί καλά λολ άστο. 

Δεύτερον. Το ίδιο ισχύει με τους βιολογικούς παράγοντες και πολύ απλά για αυτό κάποια φάρμακα με την αύξηση αμινοξέων είναι αποτελεσματικά ή εξαιτίας του "placebo" [εάν τα πάρω αυτά τα φάρμακα θα γίνω καλά". Άλλο συσχετισμός και άλλο αιτιολογία.

Οι μόνες μορφές κατάθλιψης που πιθανόν να έχουνε γεννητική/βιολογική βάση, είναι η μανιοκατάθλιψη και η διπολική διαταραχή. Δηλαδή πάλι κάτι σπάνιο/εξαίρεση.

Δεν αγνόησα κανέναν παράγοντα παρά μόνο τον παράγοντα που αποτελεί κάτι σπάνιο/εξαίρεση και όχι τους γενικούς παράγοντες της κατάθλιψης επειδή πολύ απλά η κατάθλιψή επιστημονικά είναι μία νοηματική κατάσταση και με βάση αυτόν τον γνώμονα αρχίζει η διάγνωση.

----------


## fackatos

> φακατος
> 
> + να συμπληρωσω πανω στην ιδεα της ροκ, ποσο ελευθερη κ συγκροτημενη ειναι η επιλογη καποιου να αυτοκτονησει, οταν συνηθως αυτη την αποφαση την παιρνει ενω ειναι κυριευμενος απο πολυ εντονα αρνητικα συναισθηματα, πχ απογοητευσης, απελπισιας? πραγματι, κανεις δεν του βαζει το πιστολι στον κροταφο να αυτοκτονησει, μηπως ομως στο ψυχολογικο επιπεδο δεν ειναι τοσο ελευθερος οσο μπορει να φαινεται στα ματια ενος εξωτερικου παρατηρητη κ μηπως στο ψυχ επιπεδο δε διαθετει τοση ελευθερια οσο ισχυριζεσαι? [οντας δεσμιος εντονων ψυχικων συγκρουσεων]


Η αυτοκτονία δεν κάνει διακρίσεις. Υπάρχουνε άνθρωποι πλούσιοι που αυτοκτόνησαν, δηλαδή άνθρωποι ελεύθεροι οικονομικά. Υπάρχουνε πολλά με παιδιά στην Ελλάδα με αυτά τα αισθήματα αλλά δεν αυτοκτονούνε όλοι. Υπάρχουνε τόσοι άνθρωποι με 12332439434394 προβλήματα αλλά και πάλι δεν αυτοκτονούνε. Το πόσο αφήνεις να σε επηρεάσουνε κάποια πράγματα στην ζωή σου εξαρτάται κυριολεκτικά από εσένα. Εγώ δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν που αυτοκτόνησε και ούτε τον θεωρώ δειλό γιατί θέλει πολύ θάρρος να σβήσεις την ζωή σου. 

Το περιβάλλον και αυτά που σκέφτεσαι σίγουρα έχουνε ένα μικρό/μεγάλο μερίδιο για την απόφαση σου αυτά αλλά εσύ είσαι ο πρώτος και ο τελευταίος αποδέκτης και κριτής [πόσο τα αφήνεις να σε επηρεάσουνε] αυτών τον δύο. Όπως με τις κακές συνήθειες. 

Η ζωή δεν είναι δίκαιη, αλλά όλοι έχουμε την ίδια ελευθερία στο να αποφασίσουμε για το εάν θέλουμε να ζήσουμε ή όχι.

----------


## fackatos

> ...χμμμμ...εμένα μου έλλειψαν τα τρολ...βασικά είχα καιρό να διαβάσω, "μαλλον έχεις πάρει τα χάπια σου και λες τέτοια"....αχ τι μου θύμισε!!
> Εκείνο το αγόρι απ τη γαλλία που έφαγε μπαν και κλωτσοπατινάδα που ακόμη πρέπει να τη σκέφτεται......:ρ


Μου αρέσει που έχεις και θράσος. Δεν φτάνει που φαντασιώνεσαι πως "σε υποχρεώνω" μιλάς και από πάνω.

----------


## fackatos

> ναι ρε μαγκα μαθε μας και πως θα μιλαμε,τι θα γραφουμε και γενικα φτιαξε και καινουργιους κανονες στο φορουμ..........................στην ακρη μαγκες ηρθε ο φακατος
> φακατο,φακατο να πω μαθημα?.........χαχα
> ουστ......ζωντοβολο.........που ρθες εδω να μας τη πεις..........
> α και σου αφιερωνω και αυτο για την συγνωμη που δεν ζητησες..................


Οι αμόρφωτοι απαντούν με ύβρεις. Οι μη-αμόρφωτοι με επιχειρήματα.

----------


## fackatos

> H λεξη σεβασμος σου λεει κατι?


Η λέξη σεβασμός μου λέει το εξής:

Για να υπάρχει σεβασμός και όχι υποκρισία, πρέπει και οι δύο απόψεις να έχουνε ισχυρά και αξιόπιστα επιχειρήματα και στοιχεία. Όταν μία πλευρά υστερεί σε ένα από τα δύο, τότε δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με σεβασμό, αλλά με έλλειψη γνώσεων/στοιχείων/επιχειρημάτων της πλευράς αυτής. 

Και επίσης σέβομαι το γεγονός πως έχει το δικαίωμα να έχει αυτήν την φαντασίωση.

----------


## rock

> Πρώτον. *Δεν υπάρχει καμία έρευνα που έχει βγάλει συμπέρασμα πως υπάρχει "γονίδιο κατάθλιψης" ή "γονίδια"* και κάποιος έχει κατάθλιψη λόγο οικογενειακής ιστορίας. Αυτό που παραδέχεται μάλλον δέχεται πιο σωστά η επιστήμη είναι το ενδεχόμενο/πιθανότητα ένα μέλος της οικογένειας να έχει κατάθλιψη λόγο οικογενειακής προϊστορίας *συγκριτικά* με ένα μέλος που η οικογενειακή του προϊστορία. Είναι σπάνιο/εξαίρεση και για να αποδειχτεί καλά λολ άστο. 
> 
> Δεύτερον. *Το ίδιο ισχύει με τους βιολογικούς παράγοντες* και πολύ απλά για αυτό κάποια φάρμακα με την αύξηση αμινοξέων είναι αποτελεσματικά ή εξαιτίας του *"placebo"* [εάν τα πάρω αυτά τα φάρμακα θα γίνω καλά". Άλλο συσχετισμός και άλλο αιτιολογία.
> 
> *Οι μόνες μορφές κατάθλιψης που πιθανόν να έχουνε γεννητική/βιολογική βάση, είναι η μανιοκατάθλιψη και η διπολική διαταραχή. Δηλαδή πάλι κάτι σπάνιο/εξαίρεση.*
> 
> Δεν αγνόησα κανέναν παράγοντα παρά μόνο τον παράγοντα που αποτελεί κάτι σπάνιο/εξαίρεση και όχι τους γενικούς παράγοντες της κατάθλιψης επειδή πολύ απλά η κατάθλιψή επιστημονικά είναι μία νοηματική κατάσταση και με βάση αυτόν τον γνώμονα αρχίζει η διάγνωση.


Στασου γιατι νομιζω μπερδευτηκαν τα πραγματα. Δε μιλησα για γονιδιο καταθλιψης αλλα για προδιαθεση.
Διπολικη και μανιοκαταθλιψη ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.

Οπως λες οτι δεν ειναι σαφη τα αιτια της καταθλιψης, το ιδιο ισχυει και για τη μανιοκαταθλιψη, ακομα και για τον καρκινο που προανεφερες. Για ολα αυτα υπαρχουν καποιες ενδειξεις, καποιοι παραγοντες που συντελουν στην εμφανιση τους και οχι μια και ξεκαθαρη αιτια.
Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειναι placebo, εχουν παρενεργειες και δραση. Δεν ξερω πως εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα.

Η κληρονομικοτητα, ναι παιζει ισως μεγαλο ρολο στη μανιοκαταθλιψη, και οι βιολογικοι παραγοντες ομως κατα περιπτωση μπορουν να παιξουν μεγαλο ρολο στην εμφανιση καταθλιψης. Η καταθλιψη που προκυπτει απο το χαμο ενος αγαπημενου προσωπου για παραδειγμα, ειναι κατι που αυτος που το νιωθει μπορει να μην το ενιωθε σε αλλη περιπτωση. 
Η καταθλιψη που νιωθει καποιος και δε δικαιολογειται επαρκως με βαση τα δεδομενα απο τις εμπειριες της ζωης του, καπου οφειλεται, σε μια προδιαθεση. 

Ακομα και το οτι οι γυναικες εχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να εμφανισουν καταθλιψη, καπου οφειλεται, σε ορμονες κτλ

Τα πραγματα ειναι αρκετα πιο συνθετα απ'οτι τα παρουσιαζεις.

----------


## ανεμος

> Οι αμόρφωτοι απαντούν με ύβρεις. Οι μη-αμόρφωτοι με επιχειρήματα.


ακου μικρε κατι...ηρθες εδω σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης να μας το παιξεις εξυπνος και να μας δωσεις μαθηματα.........ξερω οτι ο τροπος που σχετιζεσαι με τους αλλους ειναι η αντιπαραθεση και η συγκρουση κομματια απο την παιδικη ηλικια σου προφανως.Την προστακτικη σου <<μαθε>>,<<μαθετε>> βαλτην εκει που ξερεις και την εξουσια που νομιζεις οτι ασκεις ως επισης....

----------


## marian_m

Ρε παιδιά, είστε σοβαροί? Ασχολείστε με έναν αγράμματο, καθυστερημένο και προσπαθείτε να κάνετε διάλογο?
Και πείτε μου ότι μιλάω σκληρά!

----------


## fackatos

> Στασου γιατι νομιζω μπερδευτηκαν τα πραγματα. Δε μιλησα για γονιδιο καταθλιψης αλλα για προδιαθεση.
> Διπολικη και μανιοκαταθλιψη ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.
> 
> Οπως λες οτι δεν ειναι σαφη τα αιτια της καταθλιψης, το ιδιο ισχυει και για τη μανιοκαταθλιψη, ακομα και για τον καρκινο που προανεφερες. Για ολα αυτα υπαρχουν καποιες ενδειξεις, καποιοι παραγοντες που συντελουν στην εμφανιση τους και οχι μια και ξεκαθαρη αιτια.
> Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειναι placebo, εχουν παρενεργειες και δραση. Δεν ξερω πως εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα.
> 
> Η κληρονομικοτητα, ναι παιζει ισως μεγαλο ρολο στη μανιοκαταθλιψη, και οι βιολογικοι παραγοντες ομως κατα περιπτωση μπορουν να παιξουν μεγαλο ρολο στην εμφανιση καταθλιψης. Η καταθλιψη που προκυπτει απο το χαμο ενος αγαπημενου προσωπου για παραδειγμα, ειναι κατι που αυτος που το νιωθει μπορει να μην το ενιωθε σε αλλη περιπτωση. 
> 
> Η καταθλιψη που νιωθει καποιος και δε δικαιολογειται επαρκως με βαση τα δεδομενα απο τις εμπειριες της ζωης του, καπου οφειλεται, σε μια προδιαθεση. 
> ...


Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει placebo με τα φάρμακα; Kαι όχι μόνο υπάρχει αλλά και κάποιες ψευδοεπιστήμες όπως η ομοιοπαθητική εξαρτιούνται από αυτό. 

*Αγνοεις ενα πολυ βασικο κομματι, γενετικους/βιολογικους παραγοντες.*

Πριν μου λες για παράγοντες και μετά για προδιάθεση. Προδιάθεση σημαίνει ότι θα πάθεις κατάθλιψη λόγο ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ κληρονομικών/βιολογικών παραγόντων.

Νιώθεις κατάθλιψη όταν κάποιος πεθαίνει γιατί πολύ απλά ΟΙ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΟΙ ΣΟΥ νιώθανε και αυτοί την απώλεια στο θάνατο ενός προσώπου και από πολύ παλιά δηλαδή το αίσθημα εξελικτική και εκφράστηκε. Την μαθαίνεις. 

Τώρα από το "η κατάθλιψη είναι αρρώστια" που όπως είπα δεν είναι, πάμε στο "τα αίτια της κατάθλιψης δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα αλλά πιο σύνθετα". Τα αίτια της κατάθλιψης δεν είναι ούτε φιλοσοφία και ούτε θρησκεία. Έχουνε γίνει τόσες πολλές μελέτες και το να λέμε "δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα" πάει να πει ότι δεν ξέρεις την μελέτη της επιστήμης στον τομέα αυτό και απλά θεωρείς.

"Η κατάθλιψη που νιώθει κάποιος και δε δικαιολογείται επαρκώς με βάση τα δεδομένα από τις εμπειρίες της ζωής του, κάπου οφείλεται, σε μια προδιάθεση". 

Που είναι αυτή η προδιάθεση που λες αφού εγώ "μπερδεύτηκα" και δεν εννοούσες "τους γονιδιακούς/βιολογικούς παράγοντες"; Αποδείξεις ότι είναι προδιάθεση;

----------


## fackatos

> Ρε παιδιά, είστε σοβαροί? Ασχολείστε με έναν αγράμματο, καθυστερημένο και προσπαθείτε να κάνετε διάλογο?
> Και πείτε μου ότι μιλάω σκληρά!


Να σε πω. Εσύ ακόμα έχεις φαντασιώσεις πρώτου βαθμού "υποχρέωσης" ή σου πέρασε; Αλλά είδες ότι πετάγεσαι επειδή δεν ξέρεις και είσαι αμαθείς; Εγώ πραγματικά θα ντρεπόμουνα να πω κάτι αφού ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω αλλά φαίνεται ότι είναι μαγκιά να είσαι αμόρφωτος.

----------


## fackatos

Συμπέρασμα: Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ.
Συμπέρασαμα: Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ ΑΙΤΙΕΣ.
Συμπέρασμα: ΛΟΛ.

----------


## γιώτα2

fackate αν και για διαφορους λογους δεν θελω να γραψω με αναγκαζεις να σου πω και εγω οτι εισαι εκτος τοπου και πως μονο απο το νικ που χρησιμοποιεις φαινεται οτι κανεις πλακα με ατομα που υποφερουν.
Εισαι τοσο ασχετος και δεν πρεπει να μιλας για θεματα τοσο ευαισθητα οπως η καταθλιψη.
Το αν υπαρχει η οχι εισαι ο τελευταιος που θα μιλησει.Αληθεια μηπως εισαι ο ιδιος καταθλιπτικος και με αυτον τον τροπο νομιζεις οτι θα ξορκισεις το προβλημα;το πως λειτουργουν οι νευρωνες και τι γινεται στον εγκεφαλο ασε καλυτερα να τα ξερουν οι επιστημονες.

----------


## ανεμος

> Η λέξη σεβασμός μου λέει το εξής:
> 
> Για να υπάρχει σεβασμός και όχι υποκρισία, πρέπει και οι δύο απόψεις να έχουνε ισχυρά και αξιόπιστα επιχειρήματα και στοιχεία. Όταν μία πλευρά υστερεί σε ένα από τα δύο, τότε δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με σεβασμό, αλλά με έλλειψη γνώσεων/στοιχείων/επιχειρημάτων της πλευράς αυτής. 
> 
> Και επίσης σέβομαι το γεγονός πως έχει το δικαίωμα να έχει αυτήν την φαντασίωση.


 τα ιδια πιστευε και ο χιτλερ ο ες και ο σταλιν ,ταυτιζεσαι?

----------


## rock

> Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει placebo με τα φάρμακα; Kαι όχι μόνο υπάρχει αλλά και κάποιες ψευδοεπιστήμες όπως η ομοιοπαθητική εξαρτιούνται από αυτό. 
> 
> *Αγνοεις ενα πολυ βασικο κομματι, γενετικους/βιολογικους παραγοντες.*
> 
> Πριν μου λες για παράγοντες και μετά για προδιάθεση. Προδιάθεση σημαίνει ότι θα πάθεις κατάθλιψη λόγο ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ κληρονομικών/βιολογικών παραγόντων.
> 
> Νιώθεις κατάθλιψη όταν κάποιος πεθαίνει γιατί πολύ απλά ΟΙ ΠΡΟΓΟΝΟΙ ΣΟΥ νιώθανε και αυτοί την απώλεια στο θάνατο ενός προσώπου και από πολύ παλιά δηλαδή το αίσθημα εξελικτική και εκφράστηκε. Την μαθαίνεις. 
> 
> Τώρα από το "η κατάθλιψη είναι αρρώστια" που όπως είπα δεν είναι, πάμε στο "τα αίτια της κατάθλιψης δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα αλλά πιο σύνθετα". Τα αίτια της κατάθλιψης δεν είναι ούτε φιλοσοφία και ούτε θρησκεία. Έχουνε γίνει τόσες πολλές μελέτες και το να λέμε "δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα" πάει να πει ότι δεν ξέρεις την μελέτη της επιστήμης στον τομέα αυτό και απλά θεωρείς.
> ...


fackatos ασχοληθηκα με τα ποστ σου μηπως και εχεις τιποτα ενδιαφερον και σωστο να πεις, εσυ ομως απλα δε γνωριζεις. Δεν ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν placebo, ειπα οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειναι placebo κι οτι εχουν δραση οπως και παρενεργειες. Προφανως δεν εχεις καποια σχεση μ'αυτα ουτε με το αντικειμενο γενικως.

Προδιαθεση λεγεται συνηθως το γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν οι παραγοντες που προαναφεραμε κι οτι σε συνδυασμο με τους καταλληλους ψυχοκοινωνικους παραγοντες θα συντελεσουν στην εμφανιση καταθλιψης, δηλαδη τα ατομα αυτα ειναι πιο ευπαθη.

Στο οτι μαθαινεις την καταθλιψη που ειπες, γενικα ο τροπος με τον οποιο μεγαλωνουμε εμμεσως επηρεαζει και τον τροπο που σκεφτομαστε, δε μπορεις ομως να πεις οτι η πηγη της καταστασης αυτης ειναι μια καποια πρωιμη μαθηση.

Οι επιστημονικες μελετες ειναι που αναφερουν ενα συνδυασμο παραγοντων που μπορουν να προκαλεσουν την καταθλιψη, οχι εγω ή εσυ ή ο οποιοσδηποτε.

Απαντας σε οτι θεωρεις οτι μπορεις να απαντησεις, στο γιατι οι γυναικες εχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες για καταθλιψη δεν απαντησες.

*Τελος και μονο απ'το γεγονος πως ανεφερες οτι διπολικη και μανιοκαταθλιψη ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα σημαινει οτι δε γνωριζεις καποια πραγματα. Γιατι ειναι κατι που θα το ηξερες με ενα απλο γκουγκλαρισμα.*

Αυτα. Και δε βρισκω το λογο να συνεχιστει αλλο.

----------


## fackatos

*Τελος και μονο απ'το γεγονος πως ανεφερες οτι διπολικη και μανιοκαταθλιψη ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα σημαινει οτι δε γνωριζεις καποια πραγματα. Γιατι ειναι κατι που θα το ηξερες με ενα απλο γκουγκλαρισμα.*

Αυτα. Και δε βρισκω το λογο να συνεχιστει αλλο.[/QUOTE]

ειπα οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειναι placebo κι οτι εχουν δραση οπως και παρενεργειες.

Καλά εγώ το είχα καταλάβει με τις Μ σου αλλά ποιος είπε ότι αντικαταθλιπτικό = placebo. Είπα ότι φυσικά και παίζει το φαινόμενο placebo. 

"Προδιαθεση λεγεται συνηθως το γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν οι παραγοντες που προαναφεραμε κι οτι σε συνδυασμο με τους καταλληλους ψυχοκοινωνικους παραγοντες θα συντελεσουν στην εμφανιση καταθλιψης, δηλαδη τα ατομα αυτα ειναι πιο ευπαθη".

Μ στο τετράγωνο. Τα άτομα αυτά λες είναι πιο ευπαθή. Ότι θα πάθουνε σίγουρα κατάθλιψη ή ότι έχουνε ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό να πάθουνε την κατάθλιψη. Δεν γεννιέσαι με πιθανότητες ευπάθειας της κατάθλιψης. Τι Μ είναι αυτές και πραγματικά απορώ ποιος Μ το λέει αυτό. Όλοι έχουμε πιθανότητα να πάθουμε κατάθλιψη και εξαρτάται τι ΒΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ και πως το ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΟΥΜΕ όπως 

Τα αίτια είνα δύο: το μέσα σου νους ή και το έξω περιβάλλον ή και τα δύο μαζί. 

"δε μπορεις ομως να πεις οτι η πηγη της καταστασης αυτης ειναι μια καποια πρωιμη μαθηση".

Ναι φυσικά και μπορείς. Δεν ξυπνάς ένα πρωί και μαθαίνεις την κατάθλιψη ή την παθαίνεις συν ότι τα στάδια κατάθλιψης για τον καθένα είνα ξεχωριστά. 

"Οι επιστημονικες μελετες ειναι που αναφερουν ενα συνδυασμο παραγοντων που μπορουν να προκαλεσουν την καταθλιψη, οχι εγω ή εσυ ή ο οποιοσδηποτε".

Σαν να μου λες ότι υπάρχουνε 1000000000000 παράγοντες για να πεθάνει κανείς. Και τι πάει να πει αυτό; Ότι στους παράγοντες θα βάλουνε και το γεγονός πως υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να πέσεις από το παράθυρο; ΛΟΛ. Αυτό λέγεται ατυχία/ελάχιστη πιθανότητα. Το να πεθάνει κανείς από καρκίνο δεν είναι ούτε ατυχία και ούτε ελάχιστη πιθανότητα. Το θέμα είναι τα γενικά αίτια και όχι οι 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000000001 πιθανότητες.

Και ο συνδιασμός παραγόντων είναι όπως είπα 3:υγεία, ο νους σου και το περιβάλλον. Και για αυτό θα κάνουνε μελέτες για να αποκλείσουνε τα ενδεχόμενα. 

"Απαντας σε οτι θεωρεις οτι μπορεις να απαντησεις, στο γιατι οι γυναικες εχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες για καταθλιψη δεν απαντησες".

Και ποιες είναι οι πιθανότητες; Είναι 10 τις εκατό για τους άνδρες και 20 τις εκατό για τις γυναίκες. Και που κολάει αυτό; Kαι το θέμα είναι απλό. Γιατί η γυναίκα θα το πει ότι έχει κατάθλιψη ενώ ο άνδρας δεν θα το πει και θα το αντιμετωπίσει αλλιώς. Το ίδιο και περί ανασφάλειας. 

Δηλαδή το να πεις ότι λόγο φύλου έχεις κατάθλιψη είναι τόσο ηλίθιο και επιστημονικά αρλούμπες. Αυτό που μπορεί να πεις ότι από τα 100 άτομα με 50 γυναίκες και 50 άνδρες, οι 10 γυναίκες έχουνε πιθανότητα να το πάθουνε/δηλώσουνε κατάθλιψη και από τους άνδρες οι 5. 

Τυ φύλο όπως και όλα τα άλλα έχει κάποια πιθανότητα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτή η πιθανότητα είναι σοβαρή για να σου πει ψυχολόγος "Ναι επειδή είσαι γυναίκα έχεις κατάθλιψη" αλλά θα σου πει "Πολλές γυναίκες παθαίνουν και κατάθλιψη όπως και άνδρες αλλά το ενδεχόμενο να το παραδεκτεί η γυναίκα είναι μεγαλύτερο".

Nαι όπως βλέπεις εγώ τώρα θα κλάψω επειδή δεν θα ξανασχοληθείς μαζί μου και θα χάσω την θεική γνώση σου.

----------


## fackatos

> τα ιδια πιστευε και ο χιτλερ ο ες και ο σταλιν ,ταυτιζεσαι?


Α δηλαδή είσαι και ανιστόρηστος και συνεχίζεις να πετάς ότι να ναι. Σε λυπάμαι.

----------


## Lou!

fakatos εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα. απλα δεν το καταλαβαινεις. φιλικα.

----------


## fackatos

> fakatos εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα. απλα δεν το καταλαβαινεις. φιλικα.


Θα ανάψω μία λαμπάδα στο όνομα σου.

----------


## arktos

φακάτος, η μανιοκατάθλιψη κ η διπολική είναι διαφορετικές διαταραχές?

----------


## Λήθη

Παιδιά, δεν θα πάρω θέση στην αντιπαράθεση. Διαβάζοντας όλα τα προηγούμενα, συγκράτησα αυτά για το αν τελικά η θλίψη μπορεί να προκαλέσει τον θάνατο. 

Έχω κάτι να καταθέσω:

Η δουλειά μου είναι μοναχική. Δουλεύω στο σπίτι, μπροστά σε έναν υπολογιστή. Μετά από τον χωρισμό μου από τον επί 10 χρόνια σύντροφό μου, έναν χωρισμό που τον ήθελα, πήγα να ζήσω για πρώτη φορά μόνη μου. Εκεί, άνοιξαν οι ασκοί του Αιόλου και τα αποθεμένα μιας πονεμένης παιδικής ηλικίας ξεχείλισαν το από χρόνια κουρασμένο ποτήρι της ζωής μου. 
Η καινούργια μου ζωή στο διαμέρισμα με θέα την θάλασσα, έμοιαζε πολλά υποσχόμενη. Ατυχώς δεν ήταν. Σε εκείνο το σταυροδρόμι, πένθησα τον πρόωρο χαμό του πατέρα μου, 18 χρόνια μετά τον θάνατό του. 
Εκεί, μου γύρισε η μνήμη της μητέρας μου να αντιδρά ειρωνικά απέναντί μου, όταν 50 μέρες μετά τον θάνατο του πατέρα μου, άνοιξα την ντουλάπα να πάρω κάτι και βλέποντας την ζακέτα του κρεμασμένη, τσάκισα και έκλαψα γοερά. Μέχρι τότε δεν είχα μπορέσει να κλάψω. «Τώρα σου ήρθε εσένα να κλάψεις; Τώρα το θυμήθηκες;» Αυτό μου είπε η μητέρα μου. Και πριν σκεφτείτε τα χειρότερα για εκείνη, σας λέω με βεβαιότητα ότι είναι ένας πολύ καλός άνθρωπος μεν, πονεμένη η ίδια δε. 
18 χρόνια μετά, στην κουζίνα του διαμερίσματος της καινούργιας μου ζωής, έπιασα τον εαυτό μου να βλέπει τα δέντρα στο βάθος του δρόμου και να παραμιλάω λέγοντας «Α ρε μπαμπά! Δεν μας άφησε να αγαπηθούμε! Μπαμπά μου! Μπαμπά μου!» Με πόνο! Με πόνο! Με είχαν επισκεφτεί η παλινδρόμηση , η καθήλωση και όλες οι φίλες τους! 

Το πρώτο στοιχειό του παρελθόντος, είχε κάνει την εμφάνισή του και από εκεί και μετά πήραν την σειρά τους και τα υπόλοιπα. Όταν χρωστάς στον εαυτό σου να ζήσεις σαν παιδί, το χρέος μεγαλώνει μαζί σου και είναι απέραντο το κενό. Μέσα σε όλα, ήρθε και ένας έρωτας στον οποίο έκανα ισχυρή προβολή και επένδυση. Βίωνα αίσθημα εγκατάλειψης. Γλίστρησα σε μια κατάσταση ανείπωτης θλίψης. 
Μπορούσαν να περάσουν μέρες χωρίς να βγω από το σπίτι. Δεν σήκωνα τηλέφωνα… Δεν απαντούσα στα κουδούνια… Δεν μπορούσα να δουλέψω… Έγραψα άπειρα ποιήματα και στοίχους αλλά δεν τέλειωσα καμία μου δουλειά. Δουλειά που θα πληρωνόμουν άκρως ικανοποιητικά! 

Άρχισα να οδηγώ την ζωή μου στην καταστροφή και το ήξερα. Όταν ο πόνος δεν σου αφήνει άλλο περιθώριο επιλογής από την αυτοκαταστροφή, δεν ξέρω πόσο αυτό μπορεί να είναι θέμα επιλογών. Τέλος πάντων… Αυτό τράβηξε πολύ και άρχισα να βλέπω ένα θεραπευτή. Κάναμε λίγη δουλειά , αλλά είχα αρχίσει ήδη να καταστρέφομαι οικονομικά και δεν με έπαιρνε να πληρώνω και ψυχοθεραπεία. Για κάποιο λόγο με τα φάρμακα δεν είχα και έχω καθόλου καλή σχέση και έτσι ούτε καν το σκέφτηκα ως ενδεχόμενο. 

Πέρασα σχεδόν 2 χρόνια μέχρι να πιάσω τον απόλυτο πάτο από κάθε άποψη και μερικούς μήνες πριν την πρωτοχρονιά, άρχισα να λέω σε όλους ότι αισθάνομαι πως θα αρρωστήσω. Πράγματι η θλίψη μου τρυπούσε το κόκαλο. Η σιωπή μέσα μου και γύρω μου ήταν εκκωφαντική! Τα όρια της μοναξιάς πήραν επικές διαστάσεις. Κάτι σαν το τραγούδι «…αλλάζουνε εντός μου, τα σύνορα του κόσμου…» . 
(Δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ να αυτοκτονήσω.) 

Να πω σε αυτό το σημείο ότι μέχρι τότε στην ζωή μου δεν είχα αρρωστήσει ποτέ! Μόνο ως παιδί, μια ανεμοβλογιά με τέσσερα σπυράκια της πλάκας. Αυτό ήταν το ιστορικό μου. Λοιπόν, τον Νοέμβριε που μας πέρασε, είχα ένα συνηθισμένο κρυολόγημα. Ένα απόγευμα, όρχησα να νιώθω έναν φρικτό πόνο στο στήθος και μέχρι το βράδυ έφτυνα αίμα κυριολεκτικά. Από τον Νοέμβριο μέχρι τα μέσα του Ιανουαρίου μπαινόβγαινα στο νοσοκομείο με ένα ενδιάμεσο σερί ενός μήνα, όπου Χριστούγεννα και πρωτοχρονιά τα έκανα μέσα. 
Η διάγνωση λέει λοίμωξη του αναπνευστικού από άγνωστα αίτια. Περιττό να σας πω ότι με έκανα κόσκινο στις εξετάσεις! Δεν βρήκαν ποτέ από τι προήλθε. Εγώ όμως ξέρω γιατί το ένιωθα να έρχεται μήνες πριν. Νοσούσα και ήξερα ότι αυτό κάπου θα ξεσπούσε. Στο νοσοκομείο διάβασα ότι η Κινεζική ιατρική υποστηρίζει ότι η θλίψη έχει έδρα τους πνεύμονες. Για φαντάσου…. Ο δεξής πνεύμονάς μου είχε συγκρατήσει μέσα του 2 λίτρα υγρό που μου αφαιρέθηκε με σωλήνα στην πλάτη. 

Τώρα είμαι όλο και καλύτερα. Για να μην αφήσω τον εαυτό μου σε εκείνο το συναίσθημα που ούτε και θέλω να θυμάμαι, αλλά και για λόγους οικονομίας, έτσι που τα έκανα, επέστρεψα στο πατρικό μου, με την μητέρα και τα αδέλφια μου. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο από την μία, αλλά από την άλλη, ζώντας σε ένα ζωηρό σπίτι με έντονους χαρακτήρες, δεν σε αφήνουν να βαλτώσεις, ούτε να βυθιστείς στα μαύρα νερά μιας θλιβερής δύνης. 
Ξόρκισα μεγάλο μέρος από το κακό και αναμετρήθηκα με όλους τους εσωτερικούς μου δαίμονες. 

Και να δείτε ότι η οικονομική κρίση θα ενώσει κόσμο και αρκετός κόσμος θα γλιτώσει την μεγάλη θλίψη, αν όχι την κατάθλιψη, με τον παλιό, κλασικό τρόπο. Οικογένεια-φίλοι! Σπουδαίο πράγμα στην ζωή του ανθρώπου! Αυτοί ήταν δίπλα μου στα δύσκολα. Η οικογένεια και οι καλοί μου φίλοι. Ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο αγέλης. Κάνω την δουλειά μου μπροστά στον υπολογιστή και δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν με εκνευρίζει που η μητέρα μου με φωνάζει για φαγητό ή αν μου αρέσει να γκρινιάζω. Και τρελαίνομαι για κάτι ήσυχα απογεύματα που πίνοντας τον καφέ μου, μου έρχεται mail από τον αδελφό μου που είναι στο διπλανό δωμάτιο και μου στέλνει κάποιο τραγούδι να ακούσω. Γελάμε τόσο πολύ με αυτό… 

Δεν ξέρω για την κατάθλιψη, αλλά για την μεγάλη θλίψη είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει στο θάνατο. 

Φακάτε… Μπορεί να είσαι και πολύ Φακάτος τύπος, αλλά άμα σε φακήσει η ζωή και σου πετάξει τα μάτια έξω, δεν έχει πλακίτσα. 

Δώσε στον πόνο της θλίψης ότι όνομα θέλεις και ότι ορισμούς. Μόνο μην την απαξιώνεις , γιατί πονάει σαν ενέσιμο έρεβος και είναι σαν να τραγουδάς εμβατήρια και νικηφόρους παιάνες , εκεί που ο άλλος χαροπαλεύει μέσα στον επώδυνό του θάνατο! 

Σπασμένο καράβι να 'μαι πέρα βαθιά
έτσι να 'μαι
με δίχως κατάρτια με δίχως πανιά
να κοιμάμαι

Να 'ν' αφράτος ο τόπος κι η ακτή νεκρική
γύρω γύρω
με κουφάρι γειρτό και με πλώρη εκεί
που θα γείρω

Να 'ν' η θάλασσα άψυχη και τα ψάρια νεκρά
έτσι να 'ναι
και τα βράχια κατάπληκτα και τ' αστέρια μακριά
να κοιτάνε

Δίχως χτύπο οι ώρες και οι μέρες θλιβές
δίχως χάρη
κι έτσι κούφιο κι ακίνητο μες σε νύχτες βουβές
το φεγγάρι

Έτσι να 'μαι καράβι γκρεμισμένο νεκρό
έτσι να 'μαι
σ' αμμουδιά πεθαμένη και κούφιο νερό
να κοιμάμαι 


Καταλαβαίνεις;

----------


## PETRAN

> *Τελος και μονο απ'το γεγονος πως ανεφερες οτι διπολικη και μανιοκαταθλιψη ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα σημαινει οτι δε γνωριζεις καποια πραγματα. Γιατι ειναι κατι που θα το ηξερες με ενα απλο γκουγκλαρισμα.*
> 
> Αυτα. Και δε βρισκω το λογο να συνεχιστει αλλο.





Φακάτος, η μανιοκατάθλιψη και η διπολική είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Μπορείς να το πεις με δύο διαφορετικούς τρόπους δηλαδή.

Τα αντι-καταθλιπτικά όπως και κάποιες ψυχοθεραπείες όπως η CBT, έχουν μεγαλύτερη αποτελεσματικότητα από placebo, γι αυτό και χορηγούνται. Έχουν γίνει άπειρες double-blind κλινικές μελέτες για να δείξουν ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα, ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά έχουν μεγαλύτερο effect από placebo και ότι δεν είναι snake-oil.

Η υπέρταση είναι ασθένεια? Με την ίδια λογική αυτών που λες, επειδή όλοι εν δυνάμει έχουν υψηλή πίεση και περνάνε στιγμές υπέρτασης, τότε το να έχεις μόνιμα υψηλή πίεση δεν είναι ασθένεια. "Ασθένεια" είναι μόνο μια ατάκα των ανθρώπων για κάτι που δημιουργεί αποδιοργάνωση σε σώμα η/και νου μέσα από την υπο- η υπερ- λειτουργία του σε χρόνια βάση. 


Όλοι παίρναμε επεισόδια θλίψης. Άμα όμως έχεις μόνιμα θλίψη που να δημιουργεί ανηδονία/μειωμένη ευχαρίστηση και θάνατο στα κίνητρα, κάνοντας σε να μένεις μόνιμα στο κρεβάτι τότε είναι κατάθλιψη και υπάρχει κίνδυνος αυτοκτονίας, όπως στην μόνιμη υπέρταση υπάρχει κίνδυνος εγκεφαλικού. Βασικό σύμπτωμα της κατάθλιψης δεν είναι τόσο η μεγάλη θλίψη, όσο το ότι το άτομο δεν παίρνει ευχαρίστηση από τις δραστηριότητες που έπαιρνε. Φαντάζεσαι να βάζεις να ακούσεις το αγαπημένο σου κομμάτι και να μην νοιώθεις τίποτα πλέον? Έτσι χάνεται το ενδιαφέρον για σεξ, φαγητό, εξόδους, φίλους και μπαίνεις σε φαύλους κύκλους απομόνωσης και ακόμα μεγαλύτερης ανηδονίας. 


Όσο για την αιτιολογία υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί παράγοντες που είναι βιο-ψυχο-κοινωνικοί (όπως όλη η συμπεριφορά μας). Πρόσφατα έδειξαν ότι οι νευρώνες των ατόμων με κατάθλιψη συνηθίζουν ("εξοικιώνονται") πιο εύκολα στα ερεθίσματα. Αν δηλαδή μια ταινία μας προκαλεί θαυμασμό την πρώτη φορά, λιγότερο θαυμασμό την δεύτερη φορά και ούτω καθ εξής, στην κατάθλιψη ακόμα και η πρώτη φορά αρχίζει και γίνεται σαν την τρίτη. Γιατί οι νευρώνες φτάνουν σε αυτό το σημείο? Γιατί αν έχεις την προδιάθεση να έχεις τέτοιους νευρώνες σε συνδιασμό με αρνητικές εμπειρίες στην ζωή αυξάνουν την πιθανότητα οι νευρώνες σου να φτάσουν σε αυτή την κατάσταση, όπως ακριβώς και το αν έχεις προδιάθεση και τρως συνέχεια αλάτι αυξάνει την πιθανότητα να αποκτήσεις χρόνια υπέρταση. 


Τέλος μπορείς να έχεις όποια άποψη θες, αλλά άσε το επικριτικό ύφος στην άκρη και μίλα πολιτισμένα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> Παιδιά, δεν θα πάρω θέση στην αντιπαράθεση. Διαβάζοντας όλα τα προηγούμενα, συγκράτησα αυτά για το αν τελικά η θλίψη μπορεί να προκαλέσει τον θάνατο. 
> 
> Έχω κάτι να καταθέσω:
> 
> Η δουλειά μου είναι μοναχική. Δουλεύω στο σπίτι, μπροστά σε έναν υπολογιστή. Μετά από τον χωρισμό μου από τον επί 10 χρόνια σύντροφό μου, έναν χωρισμό που τον ήθελα, πήγα να ζήσω για πρώτη φορά μόνη μου. Εκεί, άνοιξαν οι ασκοί του Αιόλου και τα αποθεμένα μιας πονεμένης παιδικής ηλικίας ξεχείλισαν το από χρόνια κουρασμένο ποτήρι της ζωής μου. 
> Η καινούργια μου ζωή στο διαμέρισμα με θέα την θάλασσα, έμοιαζε πολλά υποσχόμενη. Ατυχώς δεν ήταν. Σε εκείνο το σταυροδρόμι, πένθησα τον πρόωρο χαμό του πατέρα μου, 18 χρόνια μετά τον θάνατό του. 
> Εκεί, μου γύρισε η μνήμη της μητέρας μου να αντιδρά ειρωνικά απέναντί μου, όταν 50 μέρες μετά τον θάνατο του πατέρα μου, άνοιξα την ντουλάπα να πάρω κάτι και βλέποντας την ζακέτα του κρεμασμένη, τσάκισα και έκλαψα γοερά. Μέχρι τότε δεν είχα μπορέσει να κλάψω. «Τώρα σου ήρθε εσένα να κλάψεις; Τώρα το θυμήθηκες;» Αυτό μου είπε η μητέρα μου. Και πριν σκεφτείτε τα χειρότερα για εκείνη, σας λέω με βεβαιότητα ότι είναι ένας πολύ καλός άνθρωπος μεν, πονεμένη η ίδια δε. 
> 18 χρόνια μετά, στην κουζίνα του διαμερίσματος της καινούργιας μου ζωής, έπιασα τον εαυτό μου να βλέπει τα δέντρα στο βάθος του δρόμου και να παραμιλάω λέγοντας «Α ρε μπαμπά! Δεν μας άφησε να αγαπηθούμε! Μπαμπά μου! Μπαμπά μου!» Με πόνο! Με πόνο! Με είχαν επισκεφτεί η παλινδρόμηση , η καθήλωση και όλες οι φίλες τους! 
> 
> ...



περιπου..sory για το επικριτικο υφος
αν λες αληθεια γιατι ειμαστε και λιγο καχυποπτοι εδω
να εισαι καλα εγω ευχομαι τιποτα αλλο...

----------


## Λήθη

> περιπου..sory για το επικριτικο υφος
> αν λες αληθεια γιατι ειμαστε και λιγο καχυποπτοι εδω
> να εισαι καλα εγω ευχομαι τιποτα αλλο...


Να την κοιτάξετε αυτή την καχυποψία. Έλεος! Το ότι έχετε δει πολλά δεν σας νομιμοποιεί να καταβαραθρώνετε την καλή διάθεση των καινούργιων μελών να ανοίξουν την ψυχή τους και να ξεδιπλώσουν την προσωπικότητά τους. Αν είναι έτσι ρε παιδιά, να φύγουμε να σας αφήσουμε στο φόρουμ σας ήσυχους… 

Δεν έγινε κάτι για να κρατήσουμε εμπάθεια Όλγα. Δεν κρατώ κακίες ποτέ στη ζωή μου με κανέναν. Αλλά οφείλω να πω ότι αγανακτώ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kuriakh

Γεια σας και απο εμενα.πραγματικα σε καταλαβαινω...Εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο νιωθω παγιδευμενη στη ζωη μου...Ξυπναω το πρωι και αδυνατω να σηκωθω....Νιωθω αβασταχτο πονο....θελω απλα να μην υπαρχω....Αβοηθητη...νομιζα πως κανεις δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει μεχρι που ειδα αυτη την συζητηση και συνειδητοποιησα οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου......δεν ξερω εχω απογοητευτει απο τη ζωη μου...τον ευατο μου....δεν παλευω για τιποτα πια...το θεωρω ματαιο....κλαιω μονο κλαιω....αισθανομαι οτι ειμαι βαρος στους δικους μου...θελω μονο να σου πω οτι ο θανατος δεν ειναι λυση....το εχω σκεφτει αμετρητες φορες....ομως οπως ειπαν και οι αλλοι η αποφαση του να μην το κανεις δειχνει οτι κατι σε κραταει στη ζωη....παντως μπραβο που εχεις καταπιαστει με κατι με το θεατρο....Δινεις ολη σου την ενεργεια σε αυτο....ζεις για αυτο......ελπιζω οτι καποια στιγμη θα βγουμε ολοι οσοι νιωθουμε καπως ετσι απο αυτον τον φαυλο κυκλο....

----------


## ioannis2

> Γεια σας και απο εμενα.πραγματικα σε καταλαβαινω...Εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο νιωθω παγιδευμενη στη ζωη μου...Ξυπναω το πρωι και αδυνατω να σηκωθω....Νιωθω αβασταχτο πονο....θελω απλα να μην υπαρχω....Αβοηθητη...νομιζα πως κανεις δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει μεχρι που ειδα αυτη την συζητηση και συνειδητοποιησα οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου......δεν ξερω εχω απογοητευτει απο τη ζωη μου...τον ευατο μου....δεν παλευω για τιποτα πια...το θεωρω ματαιο....κλαιω μονο κλαιω....αισθανομαι οτι ειμαι βαρος στους δικους μου...θελω μονο να σου πω οτι ο θανατος δεν ειναι λυση....το εχω σκεφτει αμετρητες φορες....ομως οπως ειπαν και οι αλλοι η αποφαση του να μην το κανεις δειχνει οτι κατι σε κραταει στη ζωη....παντως μπραβο που εχεις καταπιαστει με κατι με το θεατρο....Δινεις ολη σου την ενεργεια σε αυτο....ζεις για αυτο......ελπιζω οτι καποια στιγμη θα βγουμε ολοι οσοι νιωθουμε καπως ετσι απο αυτον τον φαυλο κυκλο....


όσο ζούμε ελπίζουμε, η ελπίδα μας κρατά ζωντανούς.
Εσύ είσαι σε μια κατάσταση απόγνωσης, κάπου μέσα σου όμως βαθιά υπάρχει αυτή η ηλιαχτίδα ελπίδας. Και βεβαια υπάρχει μέσα σου καταπιεσμένη η θετική όψη του εαυτού σου, τα χαρίσματα και οι δυνάμεις σου. Το ζητούμενο είναι να ξεκινήσεις να ψάχνεις μέσα σου να τα βρεις και να βγάλεις στην επιφάνεια. Από εκεί θα ξεκινήσει η αλλαγή.

----------


## kuriakh

ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες με την κατασταση μου....ναι ισως για αυτο δεν αποφασιζω να τερματισω τη ζωη μου...γιατι βαθια μεσα μου ξερω οτι τα πραγματα μπορουν να αλλαξουν...αυτη η κατασταση που βιωνω δεν με οδηγει στην αυτοκτονια..οχι...με οδηγει στο να σβηνω σιγα σιγα....να επιλεγω να κλεινω τον διακοπτη...δεν θελω να βγαινω απο το σπιτι μου ομως βγαινω ακομα και να μην εχω τη δυναμη να περπατησω....να φανταστεις καποτε πηγαινα και ετρεχα 10 γυρους στο γηπεδο και τωρα δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου...προσπαθω ομως...εχω λυγισει αλλα προσπαθω...για να μην σβησω...

----------


## Lou!

> ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες με την κατασταση μου....ναι ισως για αυτο δεν αποφασιζω να τερματισω τη ζωη μου...γιατι βαθια μεσα μου ξερω οτι τα πραγματα μπορουν να αλλαξουν...αυτη η κατασταση που βιωνω δεν με οδηγει στην αυτοκτονια..οχι...με οδηγει στο να σβηνω σιγα σιγα....να επιλεγω να κλεινω τον διακοπτη...δεν θελω να βγαινω απο το σπιτι μου ομως βγαινω ακομα και να μην εχω τη δυναμη να περπατησω....να φανταστεις καποτε πηγαινα και ετρεχα 10 γυρους στο γηπεδο και τωρα δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου...προσπαθω ομως...εχω λυγισει αλλα προσπαθω...για να μην σβησω...


καλυτερα να ζητησεις βοηθεια γιατι αν εχεις φτασει σε σημειο να εγκλωβιστεις μεσα στους φαυλους κυκλους της καταθλιψης τοσο ασχημα, δεν ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βγεις απο μονη σου, ουτε η καταθλιψη ειναι κατι που φευγει απο μονη της. ζητα βοηθεια λοιπον! ψυχολογο, ψυχιατρο, ή καποιο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας!

----------


## renos

Παιρνω κι εγω παρομοια κατασταση. Εγω ειμαι 17 ετων. Για αλλους η ζωη μου μπορει να χαρακτηριζεται καλη αλλα για μενα ειναι εντελως αντιθετα.ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ. Δεν αντεχω ολοι να με περιφρωνουν, δεν αντεχω να εχω αυτο τον τροπαλο χαρακτηρα που εχω και δεν αντεχω να ειμαι τοσο μονος μου... Οσους φιλους και να χα τους εχασα. Για οτι συμβει καλο ή κακο θεωρω υπαιτειο των εαυτο μου. Βαρεθηκα να φοβαμαι την ζωη με το παραμικρο να μην εχω και εχω τον χαρακτηρα και την ζωη οπως εχουν οι αλλοι εφηβοι της ηλικιας μου, να νιωθω και εγω ωραια.Ωρες - ωρες σκεφτομαι πως δεν επρεπε να υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σαν και εμενα. Μου απεμεινα μονο η αγαπη των γονιων μου.Θα ηθελα κι εγω να εχω πραγματικους φιλους οπως ολοι οι αλλοι , να μοιραζομασται τα απλα καθημερινα πραγματα. Οτι κανω, οτι πω, οπου και αν παω νομιζω πως αφηνω ερηπεια πισω μου. Ναι το ξερω πωσ θα επρεπε να ημουν πιο δυνατος ψυχικα και να εχω περισσοτερο θαρρος και γενναιοτητα ψυχικα γιατι ειμαι σε μια ηλικια που κρινεται η ζωη μου, αλλα πραγματικα κανω προσπαθειες αλλα οτι δεν αντεχω και τα παρατω.Αν μπορειτε πειτε μου καιμια συμβουλη μπας και μπορεσω να το συνηδητοποιησω πως πρεπει να βρω κουραγιο για να συνεχησω την ζωη μου και ναμην νιωθω τοσο σκουπιδι.......

----------


## Kurt_Cobain

Φιλε σε καταλαβαινω,,,και γω δεν εχω πολλους φιλους,μαλλον δεν μου αρεσει να χω φιλους διοτι ολοι μου οι συμμαθητες ειναι μπαγλαμαδες κια μονο βλακειες κανουν...Βλεπεις ειμαι 15 και οι μονοι φιλοι που πραγματικα εχω ειναι ατομα που ειναι 30 χρονων και ειναι σοβαρα ατομα και με κανουν να νιωθω οτι ανοικω καπου.Παντα ηθελα να βγαινω εξω και να γνωριζω νεους ανθρωπους,ακομα και αν χρειαστει να παριστανω καποιον.
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα.

----------


## tokokkinofoustani

mystic σε παρακαλω μην κανεις καμια βλακεια κ παθεις κατι..σε διαβαζα κ βρισκω κομματι του εαυτου μου...ελα να αλληλουποστηριχτουμε κ οι δυο μας!!

----------


## demhs

Αισθάνομαι τόσο μόνος, δε θέλω να ζω...

----------


## vasilis_90

τι επαθες αδερφε?
καμια φορα με πιανει και μενα και ολουσ

----------


## elpi

> Αισθάνομαι τόσο μόνος, δε θέλω να ζω...


Aν ήξερες πόση μόνη αισθάνομαι εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή!!!!! Και πόσες φορές το τελευταίο διάστημα δε μου εχει περάσει η σκέψη αυτή ....δε θέλω να ζώ , δε θέλω να ζώ.
Και οπως μέσα μου ΘΕΛΩ ,οπως θέλεις και σύ και ο καθένας μας. Απλά κάποιες φορές μας παίρνει απο κάτω και κεί πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπους να το ξεπεράσουμε.Δύσκολο ,μα οχι ακατόρθωτο .....εγώ σε λίγες ωρες θα ετοιμαστώ, και θα πάω θέατρο....θα πάρω μαζί μου ενα ατομο που πρέπει να εκτιμώ και να αγαπώ γιατί το αξίζει ,ειναι πάντα δίπλα μου σε οτι περνάω.....ΕΜΕΝΑ.

----------


## Show_Me_The_High_Road

> ...θα πάρω μαζί μου ενα ατομο που πρέπει να εκτιμώ και να αγαπώ γιατί το αξίζει ,ειναι πάντα δίπλα μου σε οτι περνάω.....ΕΜΕΝΑ.


...................με ξύπνησες. Κλαίω. Να σαι καλά.

----------


## giorgos panou

Σαν αυτο τον μηνα, περιποθ 2 χρονια πισω δλδη , μια κοπελα γυρο στα 28 , βγηκε απο το σπιτι της, πηγε μια βολτα στις βρομικες συνηκιε του Πειραια, βρηκε μια πολυκτοικια με ανοιχτη την πορτα, μπηκε στο ασνσερ, εφτασεστην ταρατσα του 7ου οροφου κι επεσε!! δυστυχως δεν ειχε καποιον να μηλησει, δεν ηταν καποιος εκει να της πει μια κουβεντα!! 
Δυστυχως δεν ηταν μονο συνειδητη η αποφαση της , αλλα κι υποσυνειδητη, αποτελεσμα , να μην πεσει απο τον πρωτο οροφο, να μην παρει ναρκωτικα! να μην φαει 10 ντεπον! δεν το λεω για να κοροιδεψω κανεναν , απεναντιας εφτυχως που οι πιο πολλοι κανουν αποπηρες που συγουρα δεν θα πετυχουν ,οχι γτ. ειναι απατεωνες ,το θελουν απλα στο πισω μερος του λυαλου τους στο υποσυνειδητο τους δεν θελουν να παιθανουν! κι καλα κανουν! απο αυτους που το κανουν ειναι ευτυχως λιγοι αυτοι που το θελουν πολυ! που το εχουν αποφασησει δλδη συνειδητα κι στο υποσηνειδητο τους!
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αφησε πισω μια μανα να κλαιει ακομα! να λιονει στις τυψεις!! φιλες κι φιλους (λιγους, πολυ λιγους αλλα αληθινους! που κι αυτοι τους τρων οι τυψεις!! γτ. ισως , ισως μια κουβεντα τους , μια πιο ζεστη παρεα τους; να την εκανε να το ξανα σκεφτει λιγο!) ,βλεπετε απο οτι μαθαμε απο καποιους, το ειχε παρει πολυ αποφασηστικα! αφου εψαχνε γυρο στις 2 ωρες να βρει πολυκατοικια ανοιχτη μες στο βραδυ! κι στο κρυο! 
Αμα θελετε, οποια απο εσας εχει αποφαησει να κανει το ιδιο μπορω να σας φερω σε επαφη με την μανα της, με την κολητη της! να καταλαβαιτε ποσο πονο θα αφηνατε πισω σας αμα κανατε κατι τετοιο!
Ευχομαι να μην ξανα σκεφτει κανενας να "φυγει" μην κανετε την χαρη σε κανενα!!! ,ακομα κι το που μεθαμε κι οδηγαμε μηχανη!! ακομα κι που δεν προσεχουμε τον δρομο! δλδη να την παθουμε απο ατυχημα απροσεξιας ακομα κι αυτο για εμενα ειναι μεγαλη βλακεια!! 
Ξερω οτι προσωπικα δεν ειναι ωραιο να κανω μαθηματα ζωης, ειμαι ο τελευταιος, αφου εχω πεσει σε κωμα απο υπερβολικη δωση! αφου εχω κανει βλακειες! ,ομως πωτες δεν το εκανα αποφασηστικα να αυτοκτονησω! παντα κι εμενα το υποσηνειδητομου ηθελε να ζησω! ακομα κι τωρα που εχω τοσο δυσκολα πραματα μεσα στο κεφαλιμου! σκεφτομε αλλους που ειναι αναπηρους, που δεν εχουν χερια ποδια!! κι ομως ζουν!! αλλους που ζουν στο δρομο, που εχουν χασει τα παντα κι ομως καθε πρωι που ξυπναν γελαν ! χερονται που ειναι αλλη μια μερα ζωντανοι!! θα ειναι μεγαλη αχαρηστια προς ολους αυτους λοιπον να παω να βαλκω τελος στην ζωη μου! που μπορει να εχω χασει κι εγω παρα πολλα! κι υλικα κι ανθρωπους αλλα ακομα εχω τοσα πολλα!! ειναι λοιπον σαν προσβολη να αυτοκτονησω! το βλεπω κι σαν χαρη σε καποιους! που δεν θα τους την κανω!!! οχι τοσο ευκολα!! δεν θα "φυγω" ετσι εγω προσωπικα!!!!

----------


## Dim31

Νιώθω ακριβώς το ίδιο συναίσθημα...από το καλοκαίρι που χώρισα από μια σχέση που είχα η ζωή μου έχει πάρει την κάτω βόλτα. Εξαρτώμαι υπερβολικά από τις σχέσεις και η τελευταία με τσάκισε...ήμουν 98 κιλά και έτρωγα αρκετό bulling γι' αυτό και τώρα είμαι 68. Δεν έχω πειστεί αν έχει νόημα η ζωή μου και πιο είναι αυτό απλά δεν έχω τα κότσια να την τερματίσω...Πλέον δεν μπορώ να φάω και φλερτάρω με τη νευρική ανορεξία. Κάθε μέρα προσεύχομαι στο θεό να μη ξυπνήσω το πρωί και όταν ξυπνάω καταριέμαι...παίρνω κανα ηρεμιστικό και ξανακοιμάμαι.

----------


## favvel

σε παρόμοια κατάσταση είμαι κι εγώ..κι εγώ παρακαλάω το Θεό να πεθάνω στον ύπνο μου αλλά τόσα χρόνια δε με ακούει..
και για μένα η ζωή δεν νόημα..απλά κάνω υπομονή..
κι εμένα με επηρέασε πάρα πολύ μια σχέση..πήρα 20 κιλά..και δεν έχω καταφέρει να τα χάσω όλα ακόμα..
γιατί έγραψες στην κατηγορία "διαταραχές προσωπικότητας"?
δεν μπορώ να γράψω πολλά γιατί ο υπολογιστής μου είναι λίγο προβληματικός..
για να καταλάβεις είμαι τόσο χύμα και έχω τη ζωή μου για πέταμα που διάλεξα ένα επάγγελμα που θεωρώ ότι δεν κάνω για αυτό..αισθάνομαι άσχετη αλλά σε όλα έτσι είμαι..δεν ξέρω τι μου αρέσει και τι μου ταιριάζει ακόμα και έχουν περάσει 10 χρόνια που τελείωσα το σχολείο..γενικά είμαι μια άσχετη επί παντός επιστητού..

----------


## elis

Γιώργο Πάνου ποτέ μέχρι τώρα δε μιλήσαμε αλλά μετά από αυτό το μυνημα όντως πρέπει να στο πω είναι μια χάρη που δεν πρέπει να τους την κάνεις εγώ ήδη τους έχω μείνει αξέχαστος κ πίστεψε με είναι πανεύκολο αρκεί να χαμογελάσ πάντα κάνει τους άλλους να ανησυχούν καλό δρόμο στο ταξίδι της ζωής σου

----------


## elis

Όσο για τα κορίτσια όλες ζείτε μέχρι να νιώσετε κάποιον να σας αγαπάει μετά ξεκινάει η ζωή σας μέχρι τότε κοιμάστε όρθιες

----------


## favvel

χαχααα έλις καλά λες κοιμόμαστε όρθιες!!ο έρωτας δίνει ζωή αλλά μυαλό δε δίνει..
εγώ θέλω και λίγο μυαλό παραπάνω..εν τω μεταξύ είναι σπάνιο το να ερωτευτείς..εμένα μου έχει συμβεί 2 φορές και είμαι 27μισο..πόσες πιθανότητες έχω να ξαναερωτευτώ?όσο μεγαλώνουμε τόσο γερνάμε..και γερνάει και το συναίσθημα μαζί..
ο giorgos panou το έγραψε αυτό το 2013 δεν ξέρω αν το είδες..

----------


## Macgyver

Αμα θελουμε ναμαστε ρεαλιστες , δεν υπαρχει κανενας καλος λογος για να ζησεις , αλλα ουτε και καλος λογος για να πεθανεις ..................απλα σκεψου ποσους θα στεναχωρησεις με την πραξη σου αυτη , ειναι εγωιστικο να μην σε νοιαζει τι πονο θα προκαλεσεις στους αλλους .........

----------


## Macgyver

> σε παρόμοια κατάσταση είμαι κι εγώ..κι εγώ παρακαλάω το Θεό να πεθάνω στον ύπνο μου αλλά τόσα χρόνια δε με ακούει..
> ού..



Δεν ακουει τετοιες προσευχες ο Θεος , δεν συμφωνει μαλλον ...........

----------


## Macgyver

> .
> εγώ θέλω και λίγο μυαλό παραπάνω..εν τω μεταξύ είναι σπάνιο το να ερωτευτείς..εμένα μου έχει συμβεί 2 φορές και είμαι 27μισο..πόσες πιθανότητες έχω να ξαναερωτευτώ?όσο μεγαλώνουμε τόσο γερνάμε..και γερνάει και το συναίσθημα μαζί.ς..


ΕΡγω ειμαι 54 , κι εχω ερωτευτει 2 φορες ........το συναισθημα οσο μεγαλωνουμε , δεν γερναει , ειναι εκει , και περιμενει την επομενη αφυπνιση , αυτο το λεω με βεβαιοτητα .........

----------


## elis

Τώρα το είδα δεν τα βλέπω όλα άσε που δεν έχω την ίδια ψυχολογία κάθε φορά κ αγγίζουν άλλη χορδή μου κάθε φορά

----------


## favvel

> Αμα θελουμε ναμαστε ρεαλιστες , δεν υπαρχει κανενας καλος λογος για να ζησεις , αλλα ουτε και καλος λογος για να πεθανεις ..................απλα σκεψου ποσους θα στεναχωρησεις με την πραξη σου αυτη , ειναι εγωιστικο να μην σε νοιαζει τι πονο θα προκαλεσεις στους αλλους .........


συμφωνώ δεν υπάρχει κανένας καλός λόγος για να ζήσεις αλλά υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι για να πεθάνεις..κότσια δεν υπάρχουν..
αφορμές για να μη σου αρέσει η ζωή σου υπάρχουν πολλές..το θάρρος δεν έχεις για να βάλεις το τέλος..πάντα θα υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου για το αν υπάρχει τελικά θεός και με το τέλος σου βρεθείς διαμετρικά αντίθετα από το θεό που τόσο όλοι κατά βάθος ποθούμε να είμαστε κοντά του..
Και έχεις δίκιο..ένας λόγος πέρα από το ότι είμαι δειλή,ο πρώτος λόγος που δεν το κάνω είναι για να μην τρελαθούν οι γονείς μου..

όσο για τον έρωτα..πλέον έχω καταντήσει τόσο απαθής με τη ζωή μου που άμα ερωτευτώ θα νομίζω ότι είναι κάποιος άλλος κι όχι εγώ χαχααααα.. γελάω για να μην τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου με την κατάστασή μου..

----------


## Macgyver

> όσο για τον έρωτα..πλέον έχω καταντήσει τόσο απαθής με τη ζωή μου που άμα ερωτευτώ θα νομίζω ότι είναι κάποιος άλλος κι όχι εγώ χαχααααα.. γελάω για να μην τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου με την κατάστασή μου..



Favvel , εστω και με το ζορι , πρωτη φορα βλεπω να γραφεις χαχαχαααα , κατι ειναι κι αυτο ...................εγω , οσο μπορω , αντιμετωπιζω με δοσεις χιουμορ την κατασταση μου , και αυτο την κανει πιο διαχειρησιμη , μην τα παιρνεις κατακαρδα , βεβαια , αλλο να το λες , αλλο να το κανεις πραξη , ολα περαστικα ειναι σαυτην την ζωη .....................

----------


## Dim31

Έγραψα εδώ γιατί ταυτίστηκα με τον τίτλο του thread που λέει "θέλω να πεθάνω". Όσο για διαταραχές έχω κρίσεις πανικού ΙΔΨ και θέματα ανασφάλειας....αισθάνομαι πως τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα και από τίποτα δεν αντλώ ευχαρίστηση από το να ανήκω σε ένα άτομο το οποίο θα με φροντίζει και θα με αγαπά...ειναι κατάλειπο από μια περίοδο που ήμουν πολύ ευάλωτος στο Γυμνάσιο σε ξύλο, βρισιές από συμμαθητές. Σκέφτηκα την αυτοκτονία με κρέμασμα ή να πέσω από ψηλά αλλά ναι το ότι έχω οικογένεια με εμποδίζει γιατί δεν θέλω να αφήσω πίσω μου μάρτυρες και θύματα οστώσο ζω μονο για να μη πονάνε οι άλλοι...και πονάω εγώ και για αυτούς και για εμένα.

----------


## Diana1982

> Έγραψα εδώ γιατί ταυτίστηκα με τον τίτλο του thread που λέει "θέλω να πεθάνω". Όσο για διαταραχές έχω κρίσεις πανικού ΙΔΨ και θέματα ανασφάλειας....αισθάνομαι πως τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα και από τίποτα δεν αντλώ ευχαρίστηση από το να ανήκω σε ένα άτομο το οποίο θα με φροντίζει και θα με αγαπά...ειναι κατάλειπο από μια περίοδο που ήμουν πολύ ευάλωτος στο Γυμνάσιο σε ξύλο, βρισιές από συμμαθητές. Σκέφτηκα την αυτοκτονία με κρέμασμα ή να πέσω από ψηλά αλλά ναι το ότι έχω οικογένεια με εμποδίζει γιατί δεν θέλω να αφήσω πίσω μου μάρτυρες και θύματα *οστώσο* ζω μονο για να μη πονάνε οι άλλοι...και πονάω εγώ και για αυτούς και για εμένα.


Και εγώ στο "ωστόσο"πάντα μπέρδευα την ορθογραφία....
Και τί θέλεις απο μας; να σου βρούμε τρόπους να αυτοκτονήσεις ή να σου πούμε να μην αυτοκτονήσεις;

Μόνο μια καλή ψυχολογος θα μπορεσει να σου δώσει εργαλεία αυτοδιαχείρισης....και τα αντικ/κα βοηθανε,αλλα απαγορευονται οι ενδείξεις από τα μέλη του φόρουμ....οπότε σκέψου λογικά και αποφάσισε τί απ'όλα θέλεις να κάνεις....

----------


## Diana1982

Επίσης έχω την υπόνοια ότι το μνιμόνιο έχει επιστρέψει στο φόρουμ.........
ΟΧΙ έτσι απλά νομίζατε ότι θα την γλιτώνατε γατάκια

----------


## Remedy

> Επίσης έχω την υπόνοια ότι το μνιμόνιο έχει επιστρέψει στο φόρουμ.........
> ΟΧΙ έτσι απλά νομίζατε ότι θα την γλιτώνατε γατάκια


εισαι πονηρη σαν ελαφι  :Stick Out Tongue: 
σου πηρε κατι μηνες παραπανω να το εντοπισεις. ..

----------


## Macgyver

> Επίσης έχω την υπόνοια ότι το μνιμόνιο έχει επιστρέψει στο φόρουμ.........
> ΟΧΙ έτσι απλά νομίζατε ότι θα την γλιτώνατε γατάκια


Καλε , τι εχει η μνιμονιο , καλοκαρδη ειναι , ολιγον ευεξαπτη , αλλα την εμπιστευομαι παντως ........δεν ειναι απροβλεπτη .......

----------


## Dim31

> Και εγώ στο "ωστόσο"πάντα μπέρδευα την ορθογραφία....
> Και τί θέλεις απο μας; να σου βρούμε τρόπους να αυτοκτονήσεις ή να σου πούμε να μην αυτοκτονήσεις;
> 
> Μόνο μια καλή ψυχολογος θα μπορεσει να σου δώσει εργαλεία αυτοδιαχείρισης....και τα αντικ/κα βοηθανε,αλλα απαγορευονται οι ενδείξεις από τα μέλη του φόρουμ....οπότε σκέψου λογικά και αποφάσισε τί απ'όλα θέλεις να κάνεις....


Δεν θέλω κάτι συγκεκριμένο...απλώς ήθελα να γράψω το πως αισθάνομαι κάπου όπου δεν θα λογοκριθώ γι΄αυτό...δεν πιστεύω στη ψυχανάληση την θεωρώ Placebo όπως και τα χάπια...

----------

